# any one got a misses that does as shese told



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i havent,even when your 6 or so stone heavier than them there still fckn fearless,there a bit mad aint they lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I do as im told if there's something in it for me


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had one who did anything I said

She was a psycho though

Makes me wonder sometimes if it's worth just going out with her for an easy life

My mrs doesn't do as she's told she just pecks my fcuking head!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

My Mrs is good as gold :001_tt2:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I think it all comes down to, treat your lady well you've got less chance of her being a fking b1tch 

Ive seen men treat their mrs like chit, then they p1ss and moan that she's doing their head in.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> I had one who did anything I said
> 
> She was a psycho though
> 
> ...


lol true

its usually the clingy ones that do whatever you say


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Most women are bellends


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Can't fault my misses, cooks me a load of food up, willing to inject me, fine with AAS use. Won't go into the rest lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If they did as they're told life would be easier


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Use to at the start. But that's how she reeled me in.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

This is the second thread today about women.. Forgot all you men are perfect aren't you:whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If they did as they're told life would be easier


Yh right bet ur a right puppy dog at home ..bet ur mrs wouldn't be allowed to read that post!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> This is the second thread today about women.. Forgot all you men are perfect aren't you:whistling:


They think if they do the threads we will quietly leave he forum...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

My misses is no bother you just gotta find a good n...


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

stephaniex said:


> *This is the second thread today about women.*. Forgot all you men are perfect aren't you:whistling:


sorry dont want no trouble


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yh right bet ur a right puppy dog at home ..bet ur mrs wouldn't be allowed to read that post!


I just read it out to her

Oh how we laughed


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> They think if they do the threads we will quietly leave he forum...


They best keep trying them because I like it on here, not going anywhere :beer:


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

My wife is relentless in her pursuit to have everything her way.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Most women are bellends


And slap heads :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stephaniex said:
 

> This is the second thread today about women.. Forgot all you men are perfect aren't you:whistling:


I wouldn't say perfect

Lol not srs

Yeah perfect


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> And slap heads :whistling:


Shhh Ant


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I will say this much, find yourself a good one don't ever let her go.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

the only person in this world i'm scared of, is my Mrs

scary fvckers they be :crying:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> I will say this much, find yourself a good one don't ever let her go.


Don't ever let her go out

Or have friends

And try to distance her from her family


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> This is the second thread today about women.. Forgot all you men are perfect aren't you:whistling:


Men aren't perfect, otherwise I'd turn gay :laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I just read it out to her
> 
> Oh how we laughed


'Lol ok'


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Same mate, We must be lucky. She never questions anything i do and always doing stuff for me


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't say perfect
> 
> Lol not srs
> 
> Yeah perfect


Well @Verno is perfect, ryker said so, so it must be true! :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> 'Lol ok'


Well played young lady

Using my own weapons against me...advanced tactics


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> My Mrs is good as gold :001_tt2:


Same mate, We must be lucky. She never questions anything i do and always doing stuff for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Well @Verno is perfect, ryker said so, so it must be true! :tongue:


I can verify this Information


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Ive gotta admit if my other half is horrible to me, i make his life hell hehe 

Woman are a reflection of you.

So as FelonE said, most are bell3nds, what do you do to them to make them bell3nds?

Threat her like a princess, she'll treat you like a king


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Well @Verno is perfect, ryker said so, so it must be true! :tongue:


What happened to ryker??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Well @Verno is perfect, ryker said so, so it must be true! :tongue:


For as much of a cock as he was.......Ryker knew perfect when he saw it!

Just read my sig, it's all true :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Ive gotta admit if my other half is horrible to me, i make his life hell hehe
> 
> Woman are a reflection of you.
> 
> ...


I treated one girlfriend like a princess

She was a bellend


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

I said:


> Men aren't perfect' date=' otherwise I'd turn gay :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> Let's be honest, no you wouldn't! :001_tt2:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Ive gotta admit if my other half is horrible to me, i make his life hell hehe
> 
> Woman are a reflection of you.
> 
> ...


No they're not, try knowing one with a host of mental problems.

Crazy isn't the word.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well played young lady
> 
> Using my own weapons against me...advanced tactics


I'm skilled felonE SKILLED I tell ya....................dammit I loved that one gotta be my best yet


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> For as much of a cock as he was.......Ryker knew perfect when he saw it!
> 
> Just read my sig, it's all true :cool2:


Already seen your sig, that's why I said it! God boy get with it :stupid: :001_tt2:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I treated one girlfriend like a princess
> 
> She was a bellend


Oh. Your bad. She just turn crazy b1tch on ya? Probably cuz you ignored her for nothing hahaha


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> What happened to ryker??


Says he's banned


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Already seen your sig, that's why I said it! God boy get with it :stupid: :001_tt2:


Well I didn't mean you did I! Was saying it for everyone's else's benefit, just in case they didn't realise exactly how perfect I am :bounce:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's better to 'pretend' to do as ur told...let them think ur a good girl :devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm skilled felonE SKILLED I tell ya....................dammit I loved that one gotta be my best yet


I'll let you have that one on the house


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> It's better to 'pretend' to do as ur told...let them think ur a good girl :devil2:


Nom nom :wink:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Well I didn't mean you did I! Was saying it for everyone's else's benefit, just in case they didn't realise exactly how perfect I am :bounce:


Ok you're forgiven! You're not just perfect though, you're a perfect cvnt remember!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Oh. Your bad. She just turn crazy b1tch on ya? Probably cuz you ignored her for nothing hahaha


She let herself go and turned in to a fat sweaty mess

I left her while she was asleep,didn't tell her I was going. Left Devon and came back to Oxford.

See ya later fatty.....no-one gives a fvck about ya


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

My mrs is always asking me "Will you do this, will you do that"

I NEVER ask her to do anything, EVER.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Ok you're forgiven! You're not just perfect though, you're a perfect cvnt remember!


Yeah but let's keep that bit on the down low :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Ok you're forgiven! You're not just perfect though, you're a perfect cvnt remember!


Yeah but let's keep that bit on the down low :wink:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

When my mrs does what she likes its called independence...... when i do what i like, its called being selfish..... i love equality:thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Let's be honest, no you wouldn't! :001_tt2:


Nah, you're right... unless @FelonE or @Verno proposed to me :wub:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

FelonE said:


> She let herself go and turned in to a fat sweaty mess
> 
> I left her while she was asleep,didn't tell her I was going. Left Devon and came back to Oxford.
> 
> See ya later fatty.....no-one gives a fvck about ya


So she thought she was kept and let herself go.

Sister in law is doing the same, only a matter of time before it goes wrong.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Pinky said:


> I think it all comes down to, treat your lady well you've got less chance of her being a fking b1tch
> 
> Ive seen men treat their mrs like chit, then they p1ss and moan that she's doing their head in.


Or rather than becoming a fking bitch, they turn to food and let themselves go, praying to god you'll fck off ...



FelonE said:


> She let herself go and turned in to a fat sweaty mess
> 
> I left her while she was asleep,didn't tell her I was going. Left Devon and came back to Oxford.
> 
> See ya later fatty.....no-one gives a fvck about ya


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> She let herself go and turned in to a fat sweaty mess
> 
> I left her while she was asleep,didn't tell her I was going. Left Devon and came back to Oxford.
> 
> See ya later fatty.....no-one gives a fvck about ya


Yep. I can lose weight you'll always be a cvnt  mwah mwah


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I said:


> Nah' date=' you're right... unless [MENTION=95650']FelonE[/MENTION] or @Verno proposed to me :wub:


Ahem........Do you FelonE take this Pervert...............


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> My mrs is always asking me "Will you do this, will you do that"
> 
> I NEVER ask her to do anything, EVER.


Yh but she has to live with u...poor biatch


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> So she thought she was kept and let herself go.
> 
> Sister in law is doing the same, only a matter of time before it goes wrong.


Yep. Thought she didn't have to make an effort any more.

Fvvvck that I'm offski


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ahem........Do you FelonE take this Pervert...............


I'll take a Pervert right up the aisle


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Yep. I can lose weight you'll always be a cvnt  mwah mwah


You do know he was talking about his ex and not you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Yep. I can lose weight you'll always be a cvnt  mwah mwah


Apparently you can't though


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'll take a Pervert right up the aisle


Well set up for a better execution! *brofist*


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Well set up for a better execution! *brofist*


Tag teaming dis sh1t


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

I said:


> Nah' date=' you're right... unless [MENTION=95650']FelonE[/MENTION] or @Verno proposed to me :wub:


I sense a UKM wedding happening.. Give me a min I'll grab my hat :thumb:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

My wife gets on at me most weekends I mean fair enough I come in from the pub at 4 in the morning waking the neighbours up in the process.. But I'm allowed, she goes to the supermarket earlier that day.. There's got to be some give and take!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> She let herself go and turned in to a fat sweaty mess
> 
> I left her while she was asleep,didn't tell her I was going. Left Devon and came back to Oxford.
> 
> See ya later fatty.....no-one gives a fvck about ya


Why should i give a fk that no one gives a fk, i dont come on here for people to give a fk about me, especially people like you Paul.

Your punching way above your weight with the Mrs that you've got now. She seems lovely.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Tag teaming dis sh1t


Spit roast!

Oh .....no.....wait


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Why should i give a fk that no one gives a fk, i dont come on here for people to give a fk about me, especially people like you Paul.
> 
> Your punching way above your weight with the Mrs that you've got now. She seems lovely.


Wtf are you talking about. Put the cake down and pay attention


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Apparently you can't though


I clearly can. I was 15st 11lbs im now 13st 3lbs. If that's not losing weight, tell me what is? But its easy coming from someone who's that juiced upto their 2 eye balls they barely know what day it is.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wtf are you talking about. Put the cake down and pay attention


Think your Mrs needs the cake not me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I clearly can. I was 15st 11lbs im now 13st 3lbs. If that's not losing weight, tell me what is? But its easy coming from someone who's that juiced upto their 2 eye balls they barely know what day it is.


I lost 21lbs in 8 weeks naturally.

Barely know what day it is.....it's August


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Wait is pinky felonE's ex?? I'm head fvcked here!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> I sense a UKM wedding happening.. Give me a min I'll grab my hat :thumb:


Sigh always the bridesmaid never the bride.

Or the male equivalent...

Knowing this place it'll be a shotgun wedding.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Wait is pinky felonE's ex?? I'm head fvcked here!


Are you fvcking nuts


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Think your Mrs needs the cake not me.


Wtf is going on, he was talking about his ex not you.. Wasn't he?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I lost 21lbs in 8 weeks naturally.
> 
> Barely know what day it is.....it's August


You're childish ar5ehole, along with several others on here. I actually thought you were a half decent chap, clearly not. Next time you need help on somwthing, go ask someone cvnt.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Think your Mrs needs the cake not me.


Stop fvcking eating it all then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Wtf is going on, he was talking about his ex not you.. Wasn't he?


Yeah. Then she called me a cvnt


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Plate said:


> Wait is pinky felonE's ex?? I'm head fvcked here!


Thank **** I'm not the only one thinking this, she obviously thought he was talking about her :bounce:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Are you fvcking nuts


Lol would make for good reading tho..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> You're childish ar5ehole, along with several others on here. I actually thought you were a half decent chap, clearly not. Next time you need help on somwthing, go ask someone cvnt.


Next time I need help on bulking I'll ask you


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah. Then she called me a cvnt


I know! I was like wow that escalated quickly mg:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Thank **** I'm not the only one thinking this, she obviously thought he was talking about her :bounce:


That's what I mean.. Well thought that's what was going on lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> I know! I was like wow that escalated quickly mg:


Women eh lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> You're childish ar5ehole, along with several others on here. I actually thought you were a half decent chap, clearly not. Next time you need help on somwthing, go ask someone cvnt.


Omg he wasn't even talking about you


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Women eh lol


Now now :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Now now :tongue:


I did say most are bellends lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Wtf is going on, he was talking about his ex not you.. Wasn't he?


You dont know the whole story. But i shall tell you. Not long ago Felone needed advise on mt2 so this cvnt here thought he seems like a nice chap ill help him as much as i can. Added me on Facebook, go on really well. Gave me motivation etc then the other day out of know where he decided to be nasty cant recall exactly what he said but he may have well said, yeah you've lost 3 stone but your still fat. Coming from someone who i thought was half decent, kinda stunga bit. Anyhow i messaged him on Facebook and said thanks for being honest and all that. He blocked me, i asked him in here what have i done to him for him to be nasty and he's turned into a Grade "A" ar5ehole. Think the roids have killed the nice Paul and replaced him with a spunk bubble version.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Plate said:


> That's what I mean.. Well thought that's what was going on lol


Makes me laugh seeing those two bicker! Lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, the last few pages of this thread have just been action-packed haven't they :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Omg he wasn't even talking about you


Are you blind or is that clen messing with your sight. He's called me a fatty, told me to put the cake down. Tell me how the fk is that not about me??


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I did say most are bellends lol


Indeed you did, forgiven! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> You dont know the whole story. But i shall tell you. Not long ago Felone needed advise on mt2 so this cvnt here thought he seems like a nice chap ill help him as much as i can. Added me on Facebook, go on really well. Gave me motivation etc then the other day out of know where he decided to be nasty cant recall exactly what he said but he may have well said, yeah you've lost 3 stone but your still fat. Coming from someone who i thought was half decent, kinda stunga bit. Anyhow i messaged him on Facebook and said thanks for being honest and all that. He blocked me, i asked him in here what have i done to him for him to be nasty and he's turned into a Grade "A" ar5ehole. Think the roids have killed the nice Paul and replaced him with a spunk bubble version.


Quote where I said you've lost weight but are still fat

Chatting sh1t I never said that at all


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Spunk bubble  well this thread go interesting quickly


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah. Then she called me a cvnt


Go one sweety, tell her why i called you a cvnt. It wasn't uncalled for, ot was justified.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

It's all gone a bit Pete tong


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The whole story is I was talking about my ex being fat and no-one giveing a fvck about her and you thought I was talking about you.

You're in the wrong here not me


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

woman lol i cant be ****ing bothered with them anymore and im only in my early 20's lmfao..

there always happy when they get there own way..and vanish when they dont...maybe im just terrible at picking.

as soon as the money goes, so does the ho's :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Are you blind or is that clen messing with your sight. He's called me a fatty, told me to put the cake down. Tell me how the fk is that not about me??


Don't start being funny, he called his ex a fatty when he was telling you how she turned in to a mess and he left her and moved away, then he said see you later fatty in reference to his ex girlfriend and not you!

****ing hell im not the only one that can see that's what he was talking about and I'm on my two week break from clen so my sights all good cheers


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I wouldn't want a woman to do what she's told and I certainly wouldn't want her to be scared of me.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The whole story is I was talking about my ex being fat and no-one giveing a fvck about her and you thought I was talking about you.
> 
> You're in the wrong here not me


So when you sais in your post put the cake down and no one cares about me, you wasn't referring to me.

If the answer is no. Ill apologise.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Go one sweety, tell her why i called you a cvnt. It wasn't uncalled for, ot was justified.


Well you were agreeing with me a couple of posts before then called me a cvnt for no reason


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

also they want equal rights as guys, but yet they think they can do what we cant?

yea right lol keep dreaming..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well you were agreeing with me a couple of posts before then called me a cvnt for no reason


I didn't call you a cvnt untill you called me a fatty. Did you or did youor did you not?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> So when you sais in your post put the cake down and no one cares about me, you wasn't referring to me.
> 
> If the answer is no. Ill apologise.


Thw first post where I said see ya later fatty no-one gives a fvxk about ya I was talking about my ex.

Then you called me a cvnt

So then I said put the cake down


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> You dont know the whole story. But i shall tell you. Not long ago Felone needed advise on mt2 so this cvnt here thought he seems like a nice chap ill help him as much as i can. Added me on Facebook, go on really well. Gave me motivation etc then the other day out of know where he decided to be nasty cant recall exactly what he said but he may have well said, yeah you've lost 3 stone but your still fat. Coming from someone who i thought was half decent, kinda stunga bit. Anyhow i messaged him on Facebook and said thanks for being honest and all that. He blocked me, i asked him in here what have i done to him for him to be nasty and he's turned into a Grade "A" ar5ehole. Think the roids have killed the nice Paul and replaced him with a spunk bubble version.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well you were agreeing with me a couple of posts before then called me a cvnt for no reason


I dont see why youve turned all nasty against me when ive done nothing to you. I messaged you on Facebook and said i dont think it was nice saying what you did and that it sorta stung abit coming from someone i actually get on with. Ive messaged you on here asking what ive done and your just being nasty. Why?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

well this has turned into a **** storm if ive ever seen one lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

stephaniex said:


> Don't start being funny, he called his ex a fatty when he was telling you how she turned in to a mess and he left her and moved away, then he said see you later fatty in reference to his ex girlfriend and not you!
> 
> ****ing hell im not the only one that can see that's what he was talking about and I'm on my two week break from clen so my sights all good cheers


I read Pinky's post as if she was describing a conversation that happened on Facebook, not here. Is that wrong, @Pinky? (PS Pinky, you might just be best putting him on ignore)


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sod eastenders this is better


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I dont see why youve turned all nasty against me when ive done nothing to you. I messaged you on Facebook and said i dont think it was nice saying what you did and that it sorta stung abit coming from someone i actually get on with. Ive messaged you on here asking what ive done and your just being nasty. Why?


high oestrogen :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> well this has turned into a **** storm if ive ever seen one lol


See what happens when I stay out of threads.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I am gonna fvck all of you, in the anus.
> 
> Any takers or is it gonna have to be forceful?
> 
> @stephaniex - i know you're my sista, but you're my first target


Dry I assume


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Then please accept my apologies :crying:


Too late for that, whats been said cannot be unsaid.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I dont see why youve turned all nasty against me when ive done nothing to you. I messaged you on Facebook and said i dont think it was nice saying what you did and that it sorta stung abit coming from someone i actually get on with. Ive messaged you on here asking what ive done and your just being nasty. Why?


Wtf did I say that was nasty. Quote me

Then you message me being funny so I blocked you

Today you've messaged me about 3 times on here and I've ignored you

Take the fvcking hint ffs


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I am gonna fvck all of you, in the anus.
> 
> *Any takers* or is it gonna have to be forceful?
> 
> @stephaniex - i know you're my sista, but you're my first target


A "pun intended" wouldn't have gone amiss there, Squire


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> See what happens when I stay out of threads.


sensitive people, ive no clue what there arguing over but its funny as **** to read lol

ive got some adex if anyone is needing?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Then please accept my apologies :crying:


Do one


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> This is the second thread today about women.. Forgot all you men are perfect aren't you:whistling:


This is probably why there's not many on here from what i've seen.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

a forum full of juiced up meatheads and the most rage I have seen has come from pinky :laugh:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wtf did I say that was nasty. Quote me
> 
> Then you message me being funny so I blocked you
> 
> ...


woman dont get hints unless its a penis.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jboy67 said:


> sensitive people, ive no clue what there arguing over but its funny as **** to read lol
> 
> ive got some adex if anyone is needing?


Haha I'm in pct and I'm nowhere near this level of crazy.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> See what happens when I stay out of threads.


Yes they get intradesting


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> You dont know the whole story. But i shall tell you. Not long ago Felone needed advise on mt2 so this cvnt here thought he seems like a nice chap ill help him as much as i can. Added me on Facebook, go on really well. Gave me motivation etc then the other day out of know where he decided to be nasty cant recall exactly what he said but he may have well said, yeah you've lost 3 stone but your still fat. Coming from someone who i thought was half decent, kinda stunga bit. Anyhow i messaged him on Facebook and said thanks for being honest and all that. He blocked me, i asked him in here what have i done to him for him to be nasty and he's turned into a Grade "A" ar5ehole. Think the roids have killed the nice Paul and replaced him with a spunk bubble version.


U added him to fb????? Are u mad...none of them are really nice ...pm them txt them but always make it bs tell em what they wanna hear don't add any to fb or any social media!! I Think a few are on a little mission. @FelonE what a douche :nono:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U added him to fb????? Are u mad...none of them are really nice ...pm them txt them but always make it bs tell em what they wanna hear don't add any to fb or any social media!! I Think a few are on a little mission. @FelonE what a douche :nono:


Shut up. She's the one giving me sh1t.

Fvck all y'all


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U added him to fb????? Are u mad...none of them are really nice ...pm them txt them but always make it bs tell em what they wanna hear don't add any to fb or any social media!! I Think a few are on a little mission. @FelonE what a douche :nono:


Yeah my stupid mistake. He originally asked me about loading mt2, and as you can only send 5 messages in 60 mins. Can recall who added who but yeah we were friends on Facebook. Then he turned into a complete jacka55 the other day. Uncalled for the lot. Everyone shows their true colours eventually.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Haha I'm in pct and I'm nowhere near this level of crazy.


maybe were just caught in a post, where everyone is on heavy amounts of tren and halotestin.. :confused1:

anger 101.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U added him to fb????? Are u mad...none of them are really nice ...pm them txt them but always make it bs tell em what they wanna hear don't add any to fb or any social media!! I Think a few are on a little mission. @FelonE what a douche :nono:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jboy67 said:


> maybe were just caught in a post, where everyone is on heavy amounts of tren and halotestin.. :confused1:
> 
> anger 101.


Must be something in the water, hell I've just come off tren so you'd think I'd be the one throwing my toys out.

I think it's my age, I'm just too knackered to bother fighting.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wtf did I say that was nasty. Quote me
> 
> Then you message me being funny so I blocked you
> 
> ...


Cant find it now but it was something about my arms being fat. You may aswell have said you've lost weight but your still fat. That's like me saying your mrs is a skinny bint. It ay fking nice when it comes from people your friends with on your facebook.

You know that PM i sent you apologising. Shuv it down your throat, and i hope your choke to death on it.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Must be something in the water, hell I've just come off tren so you'd think I'd be the one throwing my toys out.
> 
> I think it's my age, I'm just too knackered to bother fighting.


haha tren just turns me into even more of an asshole then i already am

and yeah we all get to that age, where were just like..**** it.

sit back and watch and enjoy the **** storm lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I am gonna fvck all of you, in the anus.
> 
> Any takers or is it gonna have to be forceful?
> 
> @stephaniex - i know you're my sista, but you're my first target


Where the **** did that come from haha! I'm not into incest Tommy, you're supposed to be my brother :crying:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Yeah my stupid mistake. He originally asked me about loading mt2, and as you can only send 5 messages in 60 mins. Can recall who added who but yeah we were friends on Facebook. Then he turned into a complete jacka55 the other day. Uncalled for the lot. Everyone shows their true colours eventually.


But he prob didn't wanna know about MT2 ...iv had them asking bout diet and training...YES OK really?? Just trying to get in ur business play a game pass on info to the other little boys then try take **** on here. Play em at their own..like I said feed them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Cant find it now but it was something about my arms being fat. You may aswell have said you've lost weight but your still fat. That's like me saying your mrs is a skinny bint. It ay fking nice when it comes from people your friends with on your facebook.
> 
> You know that PM i sent you apologising. Shuv it down your throat, and i hope your choke to death on it.


It was only the other day on the Mrs needs help with weightloss thread or something like that.

I never said anything of the sort so stop fvcking lying or find where I said it because I didn't at all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Cant find it now but it was something about my arms being fat. You may aswell have said you've lost weight but your still fat. That's like me saying your mrs is a skinny bint. It ay fking nice when it comes from people your friends with on your facebook.
> 
> You know that PM i sent you apologising. Shuv it down your throat, and i hope your choke to death on it.


Why keep bringing my Mrs in to it?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I was adopted, I'm not really your brother, it's ok just grit your teeth :wub:


That's makes it all better then does it? Haha don't need to, quite enjoy it :innocent:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> But he prob didn't wanna know about MT2 ...iv had them asking bout diet and training...YES OK really?? Just trying to get in ur business play a game pass on info to the other little boys then try take **** on here. Play em at their own..like I said feed them.


Hi, can you help me with MT2 tanning?

thank you, awaiting your kind and generous response.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> View attachment 173366


I'm not quite there


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jboy67 said:


> haha tren just turns me into even more of an asshole then i already am
> 
> and yeah we all get to that age, where were just like..**** it.
> 
> sit back and watch and enjoy the **** storm lol


Haha well thing is I'd try and help, but I just know I'll end up in the thick of it, plus this is just too damned entertaining after the day I've had.

They should learn to let go as sh!t happens but meh what can you do.

Oh I love tren, I'm usually placid so it was nice bending a few noses out of joint.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Must be something in the water, hell I've just come off tren so you'd think I'd be the one throwing my toys out.
> 
> I think it's my age, I'm just too knackered to bother fighting.


 Yes you being so ancient and all. How much is a state pension these days, old timer? :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> But he prob didn't wanna know about MT2 ...iv had them asking bout diet and training...YES OK really?? Just trying to get in ur business play a game pass on info to the other little boys then try take **** on here. Play em at their own..like I said feed them.


Don't make assumptions Skye. It was about mt2. I thought she was okay until she she sent me a message being funny. Cba with that


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> Hi, can you help me with MT2 tanning?
> 
> thank you, awaiting your kind and generous response.


As ur Scottish no...u will burn


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Where the **** did that come from haha! I'm not into incest Tommy, you're supposed to be my brother :crying:


Oh god, you haven't bought into that have you? That's Tommy's whole shtick, you think you're in a safe pair of hands and all of a sudden he's thumping you round the head whilst you try and reach for your rape alarm h34r:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Yes you being so ancient and all. How much is a state pension these days, old timer? :tongue:


Haha I'll have you know I resemble that comment.

Rate things are going I don't think any of us will be retiring.

Only rest I'll have is when I'm pushing daisies.

Ah well it'll be one sodding big coffin for me.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> I was adopted, I'm not really your brother, it's ok just *grit your teeth :*wub:


You won't need to @stephaniex imo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Don't make assumptions Skye. It was about mt2. I thought she was okay until she she sent me a message being funny. Cba with that


Ok calm down..ur veins are popping...I surrender:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Haha well thing is I'd try and help, but I just know I'll end up in the thick of it, plus this is just too damned entertaining after the day I've had.
> 
> They should learn to let go as sh!t happens but meh what can you do.
> 
> Oh I love tren, I'm usually placid so it was nice bending a few noses out of joint.


yeah its really not worth getting in the mix of it...or youd just be asking for MT2 tanning tips..

not really where you wanna go with woman.

and i dont get why people still talk to there ex's?? lol

and tren is amazing ha! your lucky your a layed back kinda guy!

id love to have just a piece of mind for a second haha!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ok calm down..ur veins are popping...I surrender:


Thanks for recognising the vascularity


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> As ur Scottish no...u will burn


but im not wearing a kilt or ginger :'(

racist.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Ok calm down..ur veins are popping...I surrender:


You're so vein.........

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Soooo anyhoo anyone care to dispute my some women are bellends statement


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

This forum is so ****ed up


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

I said:


> Oh god' date=' you haven't bought into that have you? That's Tommy's whole shtick, you think you're in a safe pair of hands and all of a sudden he's thumping you round the head whilst you try and reach for your rape alarm h34r: [/quote']
> 
> Haha he can try all he wants, it isn't working! That last bit reminded me of inbetweeners 2:laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> but im not wearing a kilt or ginger :'(
> 
> racist.


Strawberry blonde?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> This forum is so ****ed up


Not the forum,just some members. Twice today I've had people trying to start rows with me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> You're so vein.........
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist


I bet u think this song is about uuuuuuuu


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It was only the other day on the Mrs needs help with weightloss thread or something like that.
> 
> I never said anything of the sort so stop fvcking lying or find where I said it because I didn't at all


I said something about my shoulders being decent since i lost weight and you said yeah cuz they aint covered in as much fat. The message i sent you on facebook was not ar5ey at all, now whos lying? What i wrote was something like "thanks for being honest or something similar, you replied, do i sense sarcasm. I replied. Its always the people you don't know who tell you like it is, i thought i was doing well with my weight loss obviously not. I even said have a good weekend and out kisses on the end of it, If was you who was being funny. I cant copy and paste the messages as ive deleted it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Not the forum,just some members. Twice today I've had people trying to start rows with me.


Oh got a problem have we?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Strawberry blonde?


nope my hair is as dark as akon, and my heart is as bright as the sun.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> At the time he did, i can usually spot a cvnt when i see one fishing for info like you say. Ive had more than one ask about rude stuff. But he seemed genuine tbh. But the tw4t can drop dead now for all i care.


Don't worry bout it...just best to avoid those u don't wanna talk to maybe. And no more adds lol :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I said something about my shoulders being decent since i lost weight and you said yeah cuz they aint covered in as much fat. The message i sent you on facebook was not ar5ey at all, now whos lying? What i wrote was something like "thanks for being honest or something similar, you replied, do i sense sarcasm. I replied. Its always the people you don't know who tell you like it is, i thought i was doing well with my weight loss obviously not. I even said have a good weekend and out kisses on the end of it, If was you who was being funny. I cant copy and paste the messages as ive deleted it.


I did say that yes. When you lose fat you become more defined and see the shape of your muscles.

You took what I said the wrong way....again

I never once called you fat before this thread


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I bet u think this song is about uuuuuuuu


Can't be, only song about me is kev Wilson's 'I gave up [email protected] yesterday'

What with me in pct.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Oh got a problem have we?


I give up you win. I'm knackered now


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> nope my hair is as dark as akon, and my heart is as bright as the sun.


Romantic


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Not the forum,just some members. Twice today I've had people trying to start rows with me.


It looks like the forum in general to me mate, but then again i've only been on here a few days.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I give up you win. I'm knackered now


Go and have some cake


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

just been garage to get her some flowers but she aint gettin them yet not untill ive started an arguament first then i stand a bit more of a chance of getting what i want  bad init


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> It looks like the forum in general to me mate, but then again i've only been on here a few days.


You'll get used to it:rolleyes:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Romantic


charming on another level..

im only joking us scottish people dont have a heart or soul :thumb:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> You'll get used to it:rolleyes:


you never get used to it with the things you see on here...lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Can't be, only song about me is kev Wilson's 'I gave up [email protected] yesterday'
> 
> What with me in pct.....


Oh that's what pct is...I did wonder


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I did say that yes. When you lose fat you become more defined and see the shape of your muscles.
> 
> You took what I said the wrong way....again
> 
> I never once called you fat before this thread


I said something about my weight as stalled, you said then your not in a deficit. DONT YOU THINK I FKING KNOW THAT??? You was jumping on me with all the others saying you cant build muscle while in a deficit, I said you can blah blah blah. I aint got time to find it as im doing my tea FYI white fish, baked med vaggies (Not cake)

You took the message I sent on facebook with your ar5e in your hand, admit it or not you did. Like I said I even said have a good weekend and put kisses at the end. if I vexed at you, I wouldn't of even bothered wasting my time messaging you, but your true colours have finally shown, your no better than saxondale.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> charming on another level..
> 
> im only joking us scottish people dont have a heart or soul :thumb:


That's generalization surely lol....I just can't tell what they say


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> you never get used to it with the things you see on here...lol


Nothing surprises me on here anymore tbh, it's hilarious some of the arguments lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> You'll get used to it:rolleyes:


hmm maybe


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Damn it I feel left out now,nobody on here adds me on face book or sends me kisses


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Oh that's what pct is...I did wonder


Haha yeah as the saying goes it's all quiet on the western front.

Meh you get used to it, and being a fossil my libido is hardly going to be great unless I'm on gear anyway.

I'm here more for the drama, and the cake


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I said something about my weight as stalled, you said then your not in a deficit. DONT YOU THINK I FKING KNOW THAT??? You was jumping on me with all the others saying you cant build muscle while in a deficit, I said you can blah blah blah. I aint got time to find it as im doing my tea FYI white fish, baked med vaggies (Not cake)
> 
> You took the message I sent on facebook with your ar5e in your hand, admit it or not you did. Like I said I even said have a good weekend and put kisses at the end. if I vexed at you, I wouldn't of even bothered wasting my time messaging you, but your true colours have finally shown, your no better than saxondale.


Please tell me u didn't add saxonfail?????


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Damn it I feel left out now,nobody on here adds me on face book or sends me kisses


Probably safer not to have anyone add you on Facebook, look what happened in this thread :tt2:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Haha yeah as the saying goes it's all quiet on the western front.
> 
> Meh you get used to it, and being a fossil my libido is hardly going to be great unless I'm on gear anyway.
> 
> I'm here more for the drama, and the cake


No cake, according to felone. I ate it all hehe


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U added him to fb????? Are u mad...none of them are really nice ...pm them txt them but always make it bs tell em what they wanna hear don't add any to fb or any social media!! I Think a few are on a little mission. @FelonE what a douche :nono:


Now , now...I have been nothing but nice to you.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Glad this thread took a hilarious turn :lol:

My mrs is a good one!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> That's generalization surely lol....I just can't tell what they say


you racist, your getting reported.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pinky said:


> No cake, according to felone. I ate it all hehe


Good job I'm meant to be dieting here.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Please tell me u didn't add saxonfail?????


Fk no. Id rather rake my own eyeballs out. Only friends with a couple on here.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I said something about my weight as stalled, you said then your not in a deficit. DONT YOU THINK I FKING KNOW THAT??? You was jumping on me with all the others saying you cant build muscle while in a deficit, I said you can blah blah blah. I aint got time to find it as im doing my tea FYI white fish, baked med vaggies (Not cake)
> 
> You took the message I sent on facebook with your ar5e in your hand, admit it or not you did. Like I said I even said have a good weekend and put kisses at the end. if I vexed at you, I wouldn't of even bothered wasting my time messaging you, but your true colours have finally shown, your no better than saxondale.


None of that is me calling you fat is it.

Stating if your weightloss has stalled you're probably not in a deficit isn't calling you fat is it.

You probably aren't building muscle in a deficit

You read in to things and take things the wrong way too much.

I've been nothing but nice,giving you advice etc have I not?

You took sh1t the wrong way,that's on you not me.

I'm done

Have a good-night


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I said something about my shoulders being decent since i lost weight and you said yeah cuz they aint covered in as much fat. The message i sent you on facebook was not ar5ey at all, now whos lying? What i wrote was something like "thanks for being honest or something similar, you replied, do i sense sarcasm. I replied. Its always the people you don't know who tell you like it is, i thought i was doing well with my weight loss obviously not. I even said have a good weekend and out kisses on the end of it, If was you who was being funny. I cant copy and paste the messages as ive deleted it.





FelonE said:


> Not the forum,just some members. Twice today I've had people trying to start rows with me.


Does it really matter what went on between you both? You met on the internet, your probably never going to meet each other in person, your actions in the real world will never affect either of you, so why are you arguing like this over the internet?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Nothing surprises me on here anymore tbh, it's hilarious some of the arguments lol


this is one big argument that is hilarious..

ive no idea what its all about but i just jamp in to say hiiii and brighten up people's day :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Haha yeah as the saying goes it's all quiet on the western front.
> 
> Meh you get used to it, and being a fossil my libido is hardly going to be great unless I'm on gear anyway.
> 
> I'm here more for the drama, and the cake


Oh fossil...thought u were young with name like 'dazzza' ...

I might indulge in the cake if it's moist ..hate grannies dried carrot cake.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> this is one big argument that is hilarious..
> 
> ive no idea what its all about but i just jamp in to say hiiii and brighten up people's day :tongue:


I agree! Haha well thanks for lighting the mood


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

I like a bird that stands up for herself.

Hate door mats, couldn't think of anything worse. When i met my kids mother she wouldn't say boo to a ghost. Soon changed that and then left her... Maybe i shot myself in the foot?

Why you always arguing @Pinky :lol:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

vetran said:


> just been garage to get her some flowers but she aint gettin them yet not untill ive started an arguament first then i stand a bit more of a chance of getting what i want  bad init


Like your style mate, play the long game :thumbup1:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> grannies dried carrot cake.


I thought most lasses call it a fu fu or a nunny these days ??


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

godspeed said:


> I like a bird that stands up for herself.
> 
> Hate door mats, couldn't think of anything worse. When i met my kids mother she wouldn't say boo to a ghost. Soon changed that and then left her... Maybe i shot myself in the foot?
> 
> Why you always arguing @Pinky :lol:


Ar5ehole. Ar5eholes everywhere haha


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Oh fossil...thought u were young with name like 'dazzza' ...
> 
> I might indulge in the cake if it's moist ..hate grannies dried carrot cake.


Someone stole me name, so I did what I could perhaps @Hera could give the other guy the heave ho hmmm

Was going to be Huxley, still not sure which would be better.

41 here so no spring chicken, but I do scrub up a few years younger than most.

Oh it has to be moist, nothing worse when dry cake gets stuck down your throat.

Only question is what sort hmm....

Always fancy some lemon drizzle


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> *My mrs is always asking me "Will you do this, will you do that"*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


why have you started being so nice ,have you been told to calm it ? are you our new mod lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pinky said:


> You know what pal. Your absolutely right. Him having a pop at my weight is like me telling all his friends his a steroid junkie. Id never do it. But hey ho he did.


Knowing him he'd be in agreement lol


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> I agree! Haha well thanks for lighting the mood


i wouldnt say ive exactly achieved that...lol

but hey i think you and i should start arguing now because then we could join in?

or am i being too straight forward..?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> None of that is me calling you fat is it.
> 
> Stating if your weightloss has stalled you're probably not in a deficit isn't calling you fat is it.
> 
> ...


Yeah i helped you too REMEMBER??? Or has the juice clouded your memory? Where have i said that you've never given me advise etc? O haven't so muh!!

Yeah ok i admit when im wrong i probably took it the wrong way, just like you took my Facebook message the wrong way. Written word can be taken in so many ways.

On a public forum where everyone can see, im sorry. If you accept it or not is upto you, but when im in the wrong ill hold my hands up and admit it. Will you?

If you wanna talk to me, talk to me. If you dont, dont. No skin off my nose. Peace out fella


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> i wouldnt say ive exactly achieved that...lol
> 
> but hey i think you and i should start arguing now because then we could join in?
> 
> or am i being too straight forward..?


you're a dickhead just **** off and leave me alone ok?!

We've got this  hehe


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Ar5ehole. Ar5eholes everywhere haha


Now now no need for name calling!!


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

vetran said:


> i havent,even when your 6 or so stone heavier than them there still fckn fearless,there a bit mad aint they lol


Wouldn't be surprised if this had already been said, I ain't read many replies.. I certainly haven't got a missus who does as she's told but I wouldn't want one that did - I like a woman with balls (so to speak!!)


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Oh fossil...thought u were young with name like 'dazzza' ...
> 
> I might indulge in the cake if it's moist ..hate grannies dried carrot cake.


That's blatant flirting! :ban:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I said something about my shoulders being decent since i lost weight and you said yeah cuz they aint covered in as much fat. The message i sent you on facebook was not ar5ey at all, now whos lying? What i wrote was something like "thanks for being honest or something similar, you replied, do i sense sarcasm. I replied. Its always the people you don't know who tell you like it is, i thought i was doing well with my weight loss obviously not. I even said have a good weekend and out kisses on the end of it, If was you who was being funny. I cant copy and paste the messages as ive deleted it.





Pinky said:


> You know what pal. Your absolutely right. Him having a pop at my weight is like me telling all his friends his a steroid junkie. Id never do it. But hey ho he did.


As long as you are happy, thats all that matters


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Verno said:


> That's blatant flirting! :ban:


That'll be a first for me. 

Only trouble is I'm sodding hungry now.....


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> you're a dickhead just **** off and leave me alone ok?!
> 
> We've got this  hehe


oi!! you mailed me first m8!!

i never asked u too talk to me like!! ehhh! get ti **** lyke m8!

you dm me saying youd shank me cuz?? ur getting it lad


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> That'll be a first for me.
> 
> Only trouble is I'm sodding hungry now.....


Lol!

More innuendo then a queen album :lol:

Lemon drizzle anyone


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> As long as you are happy, thats all that matters


Yeah i am sort of. Ill get there in the end


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1460559577588411


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> oi!! you mailed me first m8!!
> 
> i never asked u too talk to me like!! ehhh! get ti **** lyke m8!
> 
> you dm me saying youd shank me cuz?? ur getting it lad


Haha if I wasn't so tired I would reply with something but right now I'm falling asleep! So for now you win.. For now


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I said something about my shoulders being decent since i lost weight and you said yeah cuz they aint covered in as much fat. The message i sent you on facebook was not ar5ey at all, now whos lying? What i wrote was something like "thanks for being honest or something similar, you replied, do i sense sarcasm. I replied. Its always the people you don't know who tell you like it is, i thought i was doing well with my weight loss obviously not. I even said have a good weekend and out kisses on the end of it, If was you who was being funny. I cant copy and paste the messages as ive deleted it.





Pinky said:


> Yeah i am sort of. Ill get there in the end


Cool


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

vetran said:


> why have you started being so nice ,have you been told to calm it ? are you our new mod lol


im not at liberty to say.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Haha if I wasn't so tired I would reply with something but right now I'm falling asleep! So for now you win.. For now


Boooooo


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Haha if I wasn't so tired I would reply with something but right now I'm falling asleep! So for now you win.. For now


i made you mentally tired, you just couldnt handle my "cuz" comebacks...and you know it 

and your not gonna let me win like this...its a trap i can tell..who knows what you got planned..


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> i made you mentally tired, you just couldnt handle my "cuz" comebacks...and you know it
> 
> and your not gonna let me win like this...its a trap i can tell..who knows what you got planned..


That's for me to know and for you to find out blud  yes mentally tired I'm actually sleeping right now whilst writing this ya na


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Aww it's all gone quiet now boo!!!!!!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Boooooo


Don't cry, man up! :tongue:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Aww it's all gone quiet now boo!!!!!!


Yep. Ive admited i may have took chit the wrong way, but heyy ho. Never mind ay? There'll be some more kack kicking off tmrw for everyone to argue over. Haha


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

vetran said:


> just been garage to get her some flowers but she aint gettin them yet not untill ive started an arguament first then i stand a bit more of a chance of getting what i want  bad init


Thought of a decent argument yet bro?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Don't cry, man up! :tongue:


Sorry, sniff


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> That's for me to know and for you to find out blud  yes mentally tired I'm actually sleeping right now whilst writing this ya na


aryte then blad i get ya cuz yea m8  and how'd you manage that..?

i dont want you to rek my face before i go to boxing tomorrow..


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Sorry, sniff


 :001_tt2:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Aww it's all gone quiet now boo!!!!!!


guess i can put down my popcorn now...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Do the women on here like a man to do what he's told....................?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> aryte then blad i get ya cuz yea m8  and how'd you manage that..?
> 
> i dont want you to rek my face before i go to boxing tomorrow..


I've got skills that's how  ha it's ok, I'll wait until you're back from boxing!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> :001_tt2:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Do the women on here like a man to do what he's told....................?


Nah cuz if I wanted a lap dog, id buy a Pug


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Yep. Ive admited i may have took chit the wrong way, but heyy ho. Never mind ay? There'll be some more kack kicking off tmrw for everyone to argue over. Haha


I will have a think about some thread ideas.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]Thought of a decent argument yet bro?


just made chips and gave her all the scaggy ones


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> just made chips and gave her all the scaggy ones


Hide the vinegar!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Now , now...I have been nothing but nice to you.


Oh...I beg ur pardon ...present company excluded


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> I've got skills that's how  ha it's ok, I'll wait until you're back from boxing!


pfft skills yeah yeah keep telling yourself that  and nooo da batter me after boxing, i dont wanna through in the towel against you! :'(

im innocent.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh...I beg ur pardon ...present company excluded


your pardon'd.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Fk no. Id rather rake my own eyeballs out. Only friends with a couple on here.


A couple lol oh nooooo this gets more painful by the quote pinkyyyy


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Nah cuz if I wanted a lap dog, id buy a Pug


It's funny how men want a woman to do as their told and women want the opposite.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> It's funny how men want a woman to do as their told and women want the opposite.


invest in a transsexual :thumb:

get the best of both worlds!! lmfao


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Someone stole me name, so I did what I could perhaps @Hera could give the other guy the heave ho hmmm
> 
> Was going to be Huxley, still not sure which would be better.
> 
> ...


No Huxley sounds like a dog...

Prefer a meringue


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> invest in a transsexual :thumb:
> 
> get the best of both worlds!! lmfao


Bruce Jenner is on the market now.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> I will have a think about some thread ideas.


Religion is always a fiery topic, benefits scrubbers is another good one. I think we should have a thread where you can say what you think about another member haha, now id love to see what people say about me hehe


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Bruce Jenner is on the market now.


that must of been hell to go through all that surgery surely?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> A couple lol oh nooooo this gets more painful by the quote pinkyyyy


Yeah them ok tho  Neither of them have called me a fatty so all is good for now  Harrison and tommy  oh and Kristina


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Someone stole me name, so I did what I could perhaps @Hera could give the other guy the heave ho hmmm
> 
> Was going to be Huxley, still not sure which would be better.


Huxley was a pig in a children's tv show, wasn't he? Not sure I'd want to be called the same name as a pig


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Religion is always a fiery topic, *benefits scrubbers is another good one*. I think we should have a thread where you can say what you think about another member haha, now id love to see what people say about me hehe


Especially with the company you keep.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Especially with the company you keep.


Not anymore fella  The only friends I have now, have jobs so its all good haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Religion is always a fiery topic, benefits scrubbers is another good one. I think we should have a thread where you can say what you think about another member haha, now id love to see what people say about me hehe


Prob that u eat all the cake and give **** advice about MT2 :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Huxley was a pig in a children's tv show, wasn't he? Not sure I'd want to be called the same name as a pig


Yeah, guess how I got the nickname.

Doesn't really bother me, as I'm the one laughing now, whilst they're falling apart from drinking all the time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I will have a think about some thread ideas.


Obesity


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Obesity


lack of height compared to mass


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> that must of been hell to go through all that surgery surely?


Yep. but the real sad thing is, it gets more media attention than serious worldwide issues.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> lack of height compared to mass


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Yep. but the real sad thing is, it gets more media attention than serious worldwide issues.


your telling me, bloody stupid..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Yep. but the real sad thing is, it gets more media attention than serious worldwide issues.


There are no serious worldwide issues.

Nothing really matters in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> There are no serious worldwide issues.
> 
> Nothing really matters in the grand scheme of things


No, of course not.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Prob that u eat all the cake and give **** advice about MT2 :lol:


Couldn't of been that chit, he was rocking a lovely tan


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Obesity


Anorexia


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Anorexia


Why have you quoted me?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Anorexia


Beat that years ago.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why have you quoted me?


Why not? Grow up mate :001_tt2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Why not? Grow up mate :001_tt2:


Lol ok


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> There are no serious worldwide issues.
> 
> Nothing really matters in the grand scheme of things


i know your being sarcastic.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Beat that years ago.


Fair play if srs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Why not? Eat up mate :001_tt2:


fixed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> i know your being sarcastic.


Nope, see my latest thread


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Fair play if srs


Lol Nah just been tubby for a fair few years.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> fixed


Twas never broken


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Nope, see my latest thread


crying at funerals?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> fixed


You know the only purpose for that ladle was to verify your photo. Your not supposed to stir the pot with it to banzi


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> crying at funerals?


latest, means one I just posted "pale blue dot"


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> fixed


Already have Nom nom nom


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Verno said:


> You know the only purpose for that ladle was to verify your photo. Your not supposed to stir the pot with it to banzi


No stirring needed for this one chuck, chit turned sour very quickly on its own  People taking things the wrong way and not holding their hands up and admitting their wrong


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> latest, means one I just posted "pale blue dot"


interesting video, suppose it puts everything into perspective.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Pinky said:


> No stirring needed for this one chuck, chit turned sour very quickly on its own  People taking things the wrong way and not holding their hands up and admitting their wrong


I think a lot got taken out of context by most.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I think a lot got taken out of context by most.


Not by most, by one


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Verno said:


> I think a lot got taken out of context by most.


Very true, but at least have the bolox to admit when your in the wrong and move on, not carry on like lil kids from year 3  "Im not your friend anymore" type behaviour.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not by most, by one


NO! You are as bad as me, you did exactly the same pal, difference is I had the audacity to admit I was wrong and apologise


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Very true, but at least have the bolox to admit when your in the wrong and move on, not carry on like lil kids from year 3  "Im not your friend anymore" type behaviour.


When was I in the wrong. Honestly?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> When was I in the wrong. Honestly?


You took the msg on facebook the wrong way just like I did when you made reference to me being a fatty in that thread. I don't see why its come this this tbh, until chit go took the wrong way we got on great, like you said always came to you for advise, so why let something petty like this ruin that, is beyond me.

Be are both in the wrong for taking chit the wrong way, instead of actually saying WTF and straighten things out, you felt the need to block me. Telling me to fk off would have been better least id have know then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> You took the msg on facebook the wrong way just like I did when you made reference to me being a fatty in that thread. I don't see why its come this this tbh, until chit go took the wrong way we got on great, like you said always came to you for advise, so why let something petty like this ruin that, is beyond me.


If I took the message the wrong way then yes I apologise.

Let's leave it as that then

Good night


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Very true, but at least have the bolox to admit when your in the wrong and move on,* not carry on like lil kids from year 3 *  * "Im not your friend anymore" type behaviour.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> this is what us men are like you must have noticed when you knock us back for a sh"g lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Funny thread


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If I took the message the wrong way then yes I apologise.
> 
> Let's leave it as that then
> 
> Good night


Thank You  See Fweeeends :beer:

I wanted to ask you on FB if you found anything out about online nutri courses as im interested in doing one, but wouldn't know where to start to look


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> :lol:
> 
> Its all your fault anyway Vet, you started the thread!
> 
> She get the flowers yet or are you sulking?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

vetran said:


> Cant comment  Do you go all stroppy when you get rejected haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Thank You  See Fweeeends
> 
> I wanted to ask you on FB if you found anything out about online nutri courses as im interested in doing one, but wouldn't know where to start to look


We're not friends. Start cussing my Mrs and you've crossed a line.

We'll leave it there


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Especially with the company you keep.


lmao


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> We're not friends. Start cussing my Mrs and you've crossed a line.
> 
> We'll leave it there


WTF?? Where the hell have I cussed your Mrs??

If you read rightly, I said your Mrs seems lovely, from what ive seen of her on FB. FFS, think its past your bedtime!

The only thing I said about your mrs was, you said Eat cake I said, your mrs needs it. How is that cussing your Mrs??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> WTF?? Where the hell have I cussed your Mrs??
> 
> If you read rightly, I said your Mrs seems lovely, from what ive seen of her on FB. FFS, think its past your bedtime v












Bye

Cba anymore


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bye
> 
> Cba anymore


No but its ok for you to say chit to me. ROLMFAO

Like I said if you open your eyes I said your mrs seems nice, but I can imagine you overlooked that, trying to find other stuff to play your face over.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Not the forum,just some members. Twice today I've had people trying to start rows with me.


Bent, machine or upright?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Bent, machine or upright?


They've both been bent


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bye
> 
> Cba anymore


You know what forget it. Ive tried to put things right, apologise where needed to clear the air etc, but like many people have told me on here and you have proved them right, your not worth anymore of my time.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> They've both been bent


Lol, I miss threads like this. I need to log in more often.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> You know what forget it. Ive tried to put things right, apologise where needed to clear the air etc, but like many people have told me on here and you have proved them right, your not worth anymore of my time.


Name these people


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

So anyway, about the OP;

I don't like the implication that physical size has anything to do with what people of either sex "should" do. I especially don't like the threat of violence undertone.

The End.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bye
> 
> Cba anymore


What app are you using to view the forum?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Name these people


Im many things, but im not a grass, never have been, never will be.

Night


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Im many things, but im not a grass, never have been, never will be.
> 
> Night


No people said it

Lol ok

And I'm sure the mods would disagree


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

godspeed said:


> What app are you using to view the forum?


Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No people said it
> 
> Lol ok
> 
> And I'm sure the mods would disagree


The mods have nothing to do with it pal. Like i said your not the only one i was friends with on Facebook off here. I can run 2 pages at once you know. Ukm and facebook. Have more than one convo you know.

Goodbye. Wish your mrs all the best with her goals


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Haha he can try all he wants, it isn't working! That last bit reminded me of inbetweeners 2:laugh:


****ing love The Inbetweeners, watched the first ever episode the first time it aired and been a fan ever since  Obviously saw both films at the cinema with my best pal, good times.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Verno said:


> gone pear shape mate cant be assed so tucking into her scanky chips instesd


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

vetran said:


> They'll make you sick haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> The mods have nothing to do with it pal. Like i said your not the only one i was friends with on Facebook off here. I can run 2 pages at once you know. Ukm and facebook. Have more than one convo you know.
> 
> Goodbye. Wish your mrs all the best with her goals


You said you're friends with Harrison Tommy and Kristina from here lol

So you're implying its them


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> The mods have nothing to do with it pal. Like i said your not the only one i was friends with on Facebook off here. I can run 2 pages at once you know. Ukm and facebook. Have more than one convo you know.
> 
> Goodbye. Wish your mrs all the best with her goals


Thanks,she scored twice last week after coming on at half time


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks,she scored twice last week after coming on at half time


Aha aha funny yo am ay ya?

You know what i mean :001_tt2:With her fitness/gym goals Her joining the gym with you etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thread Done


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thread Done


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]So anyway, about the OP;
> 
> I don't like the implication that physical size has anything to do with what people of either sex "should" do. I especially don't like the threat of violence undertone.
> 
> The End.


please dont get me down as a bully ime far from it,my x wife became very violent after booze ,i have had injurys to the face the full works

,i used to stand there with my hands behind my back goading her while she went berserk on my face i quite liked it tbh,and when i had had enough i would throw here on the couch,just saying women are a bit mad thats all


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Saw a woman say if you treat her like a princess she will treat you like a king

BOLLOCKS

Women see it as weakness, get comfortable and take the ****. In real life these little fairytale heartwarming quotes don't actually apply


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Saw a woman say if you treat her like a princess she will treat you like a king
> 
> BOLLOCKS
> 
> Women see it as weakness, get comfortable and take the ****. In real life these little fairytale heartwarming quotes don't actually apply


Somebody had the p1ss taken out of them by a woman????

Not all women are the same and are lot are decent, same as men!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:



> Yh right bet ur a right puppy dog at home ..bet ur mrs wouldn't be allowed to read that post!


Is that you in the new Avi?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I got a dog for that...

Mrs does as she likes


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Somebody had the p1ss taken out of them by a woman????
> 
> Not all women are the same and are lot are decent, same as men!


Exactly. How many men/women are there in the world? They can't all fall into the same categories.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

vetran said:


> please dont get me down as a bully ime far from it,my x wife became very violent after booze ,i have had injurys to the face the full works
> 
> ,i used to stand there with my hands behind my back goading her while she went berserk on my face i quite liked it tbh,and when i had had enough i would throw here on the couch,just saying women are a bit mad thats all


ha ha and you say women are a bit mad!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Saw a woman say if you treat her like a princess she will treat you like a king
> 
> BOLLOCKS
> 
> Women see it as weakness, get comfortable and take the ****. In real life these little fairytale heartwarming quotes don't actually apply


Becuase you got shafted by a woman doesnt mean they are all the same. I could say all men are cheating ar5ehole becuase my ex cheated on me, but that's not true. Any man or woman who makes sush statement imo is very immature.

Yes i agree there are plenty woman who fit your description, but to say woman in general, thats taking the p1ss.

My fella is nice to me, have i got comfortable and started to take the p1ss? No!

It begs to question what type of female you go for if you that's your opinion.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> No stirring needed for this one chuck, chit turned sour very quickly on its own  People taking things the wrong way and not holding their hands up and admitting their wrong


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> I got a dog for that...
> 
> Mrs does as she likes


Same here, except the dog doesn't do as he's told :thumbdown:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Well that thread escalated too quickly to even bother reading back but I wonder who's been making friends again


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> View attachment 173381


I admited to reading what he wrote the wrong way andi apologised. But hey ho. New day ay?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

OP starts a tongue in cheek thread about women being mental, thread turns into 20 odd pages of women actually being mental.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> OP starts a tongue in cheek thread about women being mental, thread turns into 20 odd pages of women actually being mental.


I'm not mental, just abit crazy!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> I'm not mental, just abit crazy!


We're all a little crazy sometimes


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Is that you in the new Avi?


Why does everyone ask me this!!!! Look really close like REALLYYYYYYY close and il say boo 

Ps look even closer there is a pair of shorts and sports bra it's not nudity like a few have thought.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> OP starts a tongue in cheek thread about women being mental, thread turns into 20 odd pages of women actually being mental.


Shut it Gary or I will chop ur Weener in small pieces and feed u it....sit back and be quiet!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Shut it Gary or I will chop ur Weener in small pieces and feed u it....sit back and be quiet!


You know I love it when you talk dirty, little tease!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

My highlight of this thread was stephanie saying she likes anal.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Saw a woman say if you treat her like a princess she will treat you like a king
> 
> BOLLOCKS
> 
> Women see it as weakness, get comfortable and take the ****. In real life these little fairytale heartwarming quotes don't actually apply


I don't see a guy treating u properly as a weakness...I think u have to be aware of the women u choose but if ur the kinda guy who is decent to women don't change that just because a woman was crap to u..I always treat a guy good no matter what..but if it isn't reciprocated I call it a day. It's easy.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Why does everyone ask me this!!!! Look really close like REALLYYYYYYY close and il say boo
> 
> Ps look even closer there is a pair of shorts and sports bra it's not nudity like a few have thought.....


Doesnt matter if it is nude, you've got it flaunt it  Cant see foof or anything so it's all good


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> You know I love it when you talk dirty, little tease!!


See how I reeled u ..mehhhhh ....


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Doesnt matter if it is nude, you've got it flaunt it  Cant see foof or anything so it's all good


Can i see you nude? Ill PM you an then add you on fb

Xx


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Doesnt matter if it is nude, you've got it flaunt it  Cant see foof or anything so it's all good


Foof!!!! :lol: :laugh: I love how women give it a name..mines a nu nu


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Can i see you nude? Ill PM you an then add you on fb
> 
> Xx


Dont so pics sorry chuck


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Dont so pics sorry chuck


Videos?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Foof!!!! :lol: :laugh: I love how women give it a name..mines a nu nu


I used to watch The Valleys, had it off there. Always makes me chuckle.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Videos?


Nothig that can be used against you at a later date


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Can i see you nude? Ill PM you an then add you on fb
> 
> Xx




But no adds


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Nothig that can be used against you at a later date


Come flash me?



Skye666 said:


> View attachment 173382
> 
> 
> But no adds


I came.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I said something about my shoulders being decent since i lost weight and you said yeah cuz they aint covered in as much fat. The message i sent you on facebook was not ar5ey at all, now whos lying? What i wrote was something like "thanks for being honest or something similar, you replied, do i sense sarcasm. I replied. Its always the people you don't know who tell you like it is, i thought i was doing well with my weight loss obviously not. I even said have a good weekend and out kisses on the end of it, If was you who was being funny. I cant copy and paste the messages as ive deleted it.


It sounds like you have a little crush on our FelonE here. Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Come flash me?
> 
> I came.


I feel powerful :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MFM said:


> It sounds like you have a little crush on our FelonE here. Lol


 :wub:

Not srs 

Nowt wrong with saying you think somoene seemed decent. My bad tho, my judgement on people is getting worse in me old age :death:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> :wub:
> 
> Not srs
> 
> Nowt wrong with saying you think somoene seemed decent. My bad tho, my judgement on people is getting worse in me old age :death:


Be quiet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Be quiet.


Some people just don't know when to stop. Old news now


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Be quiet.


Go away grandad


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Go away grandad


Ill put you over my knee young lady.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Ill put you over my knee young lady.




You tease, you know i like a bit of slap & tickle :devil2:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 173383
> 
> 
> You tease, you know i like a bit of slap & tickle :devil2:


Women like you scare the sh!t out of me.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MFM said:


> Women like you scare the sh!t out of me.


Hehe why :crying: I have a soft girly side too :wub:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Hehe why :crying: I have a soft girly side too :wub:


FelonE seems to think otherwise.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> FelonE seems to think otherwise.


I'm out of this silly argument mate.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MFM said:


> FelonE seems to think otherwise.


Well he would


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

mrwright said:


> My highlight of this thread was stephanie saying she likes anal.


Will need video of said admission @stephanie


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Misses sex obsessed and stunning so I can put up with her mood swings.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

babyarm said:


> Will need video of said admission @stephanie


Haha said admission, I suppose that's one way to put it! :tongue:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Nothig that can be used against you at a later date


Pencil sketch ??


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

mrwright said:


> My highlight of this thread was stephanie saying she likes anal.


LMAO.. just being honest :innocent:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

spudsy said:


> Pencil sketch ??


:no: :nono:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> LMAO.. just being honest :innocent:


Honesty is the best policy lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> LMAO.. just being honest :innocent:


You didnt admit you like bum love on this forum did you? OMG your inbox will be full of perverse requests regarding your chocolate starfish


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

hmm, maybe not trying to TELL them to do stuff would be a start?

my mrs helps out when I ask her to, most likely because I have the decency to ask.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Well he would
> 
> View attachment 173386


See someone said 'women like you scare the **** out of them'...But to me you are my type of women right there...fierce, firey and knows what she wants! Someone who can give me a good slap when i need it lol!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> You didnt admit you like bum love on this forum did you? OMG your inbox will be full of perverse requests regarding your chocolate starfish


Haha yes I did, like I said I'm being honest.. No chocolate starfish here, like to keep clean ha!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Haha yes I did, like I said I'm being honest.. No chocolate starfish here, like to keep clean ha!


Marriage material right here lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Honesty is the best policy lol


I know, nothing wrong with admitting to what you like lol


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Haha yes I did, like I said I'm being honest.. No chocolate starfish here, like to keep clean ha!


I reckon more blokes like a bit of a cheeky finger up the ass lol!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SCOOT123 said:


> See someone said 'women like you scare the **** out of them'...But to me you are my type of women right there...fierce, firey and knows what she wants! Someone who can give me a good slap when i need it lol!


 :devil2:

Kinky


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SCOOT123 said:


> I reckon more blokes like a bit of a cheeky finger up the ass lol!!


Are you trying to tell me something? Haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Haha yes I did, like I said I'm being honest.. No chocolate starfish here, like to keep clean ha!


Wtf did I miss????


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Sigh always the bridesmaid never the bride.
> 
> Or the male equivalent...
> 
> Knowing this place it'll be a shotgun wedding.


I might have my dream wedding coming up.. @BrahmaBull just said I am marriage material! YES!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Wtf did I miss????


Haha was wondering when you were going to pipe up!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> I might have my dream wedding coming up.. @BrahmaBull just said I am marriage material! YES!


Only if you like being roughed up aswell tho haha


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Why does everyone ask me this!!!! Look really close like REALLYYYYYYY close and il say boo
> 
> Ps look even closer there is a pair of shorts and sports bra it's not nudity like a few have thought.....


Most go for homemade selfie shots, yours looks professionally taken?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@stephaniex - Yes....LOL! Although finding a women who likes to do that with her tongue is proving difficult!

@Pinky slap my face !!! I deserve it im a little b*tch! loooool


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> I know, nothing wrong with admitting to what you like lol


Especially if what you like is getting it up the chuff, and then admitting it on a bodybuilding forum. It's like me going on netmums admitting I like to wash the dishes.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Only if you like being roughed up aswell tho haha


Yes, but I cant go into detail.. might be abit too much for UKM haha!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SCOOT123 said:


> @stephaniex - Yes....LOL! Although finding a women who likes to do that with her tongue is proving difficult!
> 
> @Pinky slap my face !!! I deserve it im a little b*tch! loooool


Hell no not the face, NEVER the face :no:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Yes, but I cant go into detail.. might be abit too much for UKM haha!


Poor @Natalie being trampled on in this thread.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

MFM said:


> Especially if what you like is getting it up the chuff, and then admitting it on a bodybuilding forum. It's like me going on netmums admitting I like to wash the dishes.


Ha every one has guilty pleasures, at least mine is more exciting than yours


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SCOOT123 said:


> @stephaniex - Yes....LOL! Although finding a women who likes to do that with her tongue is proving difficult!
> 
> @Pinky slap my face !!! I deserve it im a little b*tch! loooool


Haha I have never done that, but I am open to try anything at least once.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Haha was wondering when you were going to pipe up!


Sorry what am I piping up?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Haha I have never done that, but I am open to try anything at least once.


Wedding is still on then


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Ha every one has guilty pleasures, at least mine is more exciting than yours


I'll much rather wash the dishes than take it up the ass.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Sorry what am I piping up?


EW.. get back to filing those cracks!

Oh hang on, this sounds so wrong:sneaky2:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@stephaniex just wins this thread tbh :thumb:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> EW.. get back to filing those cracks!
> 
> Oh hang on, this sounds so wrong:sneaky2:


Can i see your nipples


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> EW.. get back to filing those cracks!
> 
> Oh hang on, this sounds so wrong:sneaky2:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Haha said admission, I suppose that's one way to put it! :tongue:


Still waiting for the vid  lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

babyarm said:


> Still waiting for the vid  lol


Enjoy your wait :tongue:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


>


Haha this song.. love watching all these guys in the clubs running round like a dog on heat to try and grind with a girl when this comes on


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

MFM said:


> I'll much rather wash the dishes than take it up the ass.


Each to their own :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> Haha this song.. love watching all these guys in the clubs running round like a dog on heat to try and grind with a girl when this comes on


Wouldn't know how. Perhaps @banzi can teach me?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@stephaniex is a dude. fact


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Most go for homemade selfie shots, yours looks professionally taken?


I'm not most 

And yes I have pro pics done.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @stephaniex is a dude. fact


Obviously.. :blowme:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Verno said:


> Wouldn't know how. Perhaps @banzi can teach me?


He probably could


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Obviously.. :blowme:


YUP


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Obviously.. :blowme:


You know the deal, spoon pics.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

banzi said:


> Poor @Natalie being trampled on in this thread.


not read the thread, why am i mentioned?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You know the deal, spoon pics.


Will do one later:tongue:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Will do one later:tongue:


Where spoon is placed is optional


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Where spoon is placed is optional


Optional but we know where would be optimal


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Where spoon is placed is optional


I'll bare that in mind :laugh:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not most
> 
> And yes I have pro pics done.


Well it's a very sexual picture, so they are probably in the hope that you will try and prove it's you by showing more pictures. ha ha


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

@FelonE @Pinky


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Haha I have never done that, but I am open to try anything at least once.


fck yeah!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't think I tell mine to do anything. Usually I ask. She's no less of a human than I am.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SCOOT123 said:


> fck yeah!


 :innocent:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natalie said:


> not read the thread, why am i mentioned?


Your not mentioned apart from me, you are losing ground in the alpha female battle.

Stepaniex is going at it full bore, you really need to pull something dramatic out to get back on track.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Why does everyone ask me this!!!! Look really close like REALLYYYYYYY close and il say boo
> 
> Ps look even closer there is a pair of shorts and sports bra it's not nudity like a few have thought.....


Coz we're all a bunch of testosterone fuelled wollys and that is the perfect pose ;-)


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

banzi said:


> Your not mentioned apart from me, you are losing ground in the alpha female battle.
> 
> Stepaniex is going at it full bore, you really need to pull something dramatic out to get back on track.


I'm not interested, others can crack on


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Coz we're all a bunch of testosterone fuelled wollys and that is the perfect pose ;-)


She's only being coy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natalie said:


> I'm not interested, others can crack on


(said through gritted teeth whislt planning your next move)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Well it's a very sexual picture, so they are probably in the hope that you will try and prove it's you by showing more pictures. ha ha


Do u think? I dont..but ur male so..... lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Do u think? I dont..but ur male so..... lol


I have it blown up covering my living room wall


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Coz we're all a bunch of testosterone fuelled wollys and that is the perfect pose ;-)


Maybe...but this is the thing i love about art...in reality i might never get in tht pose..its an illusion...i remember everyone getting hot over kylie in her gold hot pants and her fella in an interview said she never wears them for me always tired and goes to bed eatly...ohhhh the vision crushed.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I have it blown up covering my living room wall


Offended...why not upstairs at least


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

banzi said:


> (said through gritted teeth whislt planning your next move)


I really don't care enough


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Your not mentioned apart from me, you are losing ground in the alpha female battle.
> 
> Stepaniex is going at it full bore, you really need to pull something dramatic out to get back on track.


Lol such a wind up....girls really dont care aboit this stuff unless their really insecure i keep telling u tjis...stop trying to cause friction between ladies!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> She's only being coy.


Is coy on a female 'cute'?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Is coy on a female 'cute'?


no but semen is


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol such a wind up....girls really dont care aboit this stuff unless their really insecure i keep telling u tjis...stop trying to cause friction between ladies!!


There will only be friction if you are insecure, you just said.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> no but semen is


Only u could go this far


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> There will only be friction if you are insecure, you just said.


No I didn't I said girls don't care bout fighting for the alpha female stuff UNLESS they are insecure..ie it means something to them. THEN I say stop trying to cause friction ie forcing natailie and Stephanie to compete...u know what ur doing!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my missus does exactly what she tells me to allow her to do.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No I didn't I said girls don't care bout fighting for the alpha female stuff UNLESS they are insecure..ie it means something to them. THEN I say stop trying to cause friction ie forcing natailie and Stephanie to compete...u know what ur doing!!!


jelly is a good lubricant so, to avoid any potential issues with friction, they should fight it out in a paddling pool full of jelly. preferably lime jelly as anything red wont look right.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> my missus does exactly what tells me to allow her to do.


And in English?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

@FelonE , i noticed it made no sense so added a 'she' to the post whilst you were quoting it

my missus does exactly what she tells me to allow her to do.

still doesnt make much sense tho :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i noticed that so added a 'she' to the post whilst you were quoting it
> 
> my missus does exactly what she tells me to allow her to do.
> 
> still doesnt make much sense tho :lol:


Lol it makes sense to me now,fvck the rest of em


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol it makes sense to me now,fvck the rest of em


 :lol: yep! cant make sense to all the people all of the time :lol:


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

No complaints here. My missus plays the rusty trombone

nuff said


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> :lol: yep! cant make sense to all the people all of the time :lol:


Half the fvckers on here have no sense mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> jelly is a good lubricant so, to avoid any potential issues with friction, they should fight it out in a paddling pool full of jelly. preferably lime jelly as anything red wont look right.


Mmm and sugar free


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GreatPretender said:


> No complaints here. My missus plays the rusty trombone
> 
> nuff said


What's that? Iv no doubt some kind of vile bum stuff but go on surprise me I love education


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> What's that? Iv no doubt some kind of vile bum stuff but go on surprise me I love education


Google


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Skye666

How old are you?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

My Mrs is a diamond, she gets up with me when I'm on days @5.30 put me bait up and makes breakfast. Tea's ready for me coming in etc etc. On our days off she will say so what have you got planned for the day....To which I reply.....I dunno, you ain't told me yet! lol ....True story bro....:laugh:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Skye666
> 
> How old are you?


Thanks for the neg :wub: Mwah Mwah Luv you too sweet cheeks

Well you are

If you look like a cvnt, talk like a cvnt, chances are you are a cvnt :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Thanks for the neg :wub: Mwah Mwah Luv you too sweet cheeks
> 
> Well you are
> 
> If you look like a cvnt, talk like a cvnt, chances are you are a cvnt :thumb:


You negged me for you getting the wrong end of the stick

Dat dere logic

Lol ok


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Round two tonight is it guys? :001_tt2:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Round two tonight is it guys? :001_tt2:


My nob is sore i can't go on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Round two tonight is it guys? :001_tt2:


Nope.

She obviously fancies me and I'm not gonna encourage it


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SCOOT123 said:


> My nob is sore i can't go on


Haha I meant between pinky and FeloneE


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You negged me for you getting the wrong end of the stick
> 
> Dat dere logic
> 
> Lol ok


We aint going to dance this dance again are we, realllllllly?? I said last night i was going to ask admin if they could remove it, but fk you now

You said i was being ar5ey, instead of being a b1tch, why didnt you pull me up and ask why am i being ar5ey?? I would of proceeded to tell you i wasnt being, then whalla none of this pointless BS would of happened, now would it?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Round two tonight is it guys? :001_tt2:


I doubt it, im off to spin in a wiggle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> We aint going to dance this dance again are we, realllllllly?? I said last night i was going to ask admin if they could remove it, but fk you now
> 
> You said i was being ar5ey, instead of being a b1tch, why didnt you pull me up and ask why am i being ar5ey?? I would of proceeded to tell you i wasnt being, then whalla none of this pointless BS would of happened, now would it?


YAAAAWN

Sorry did someone say something?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nope.
> 
> She obviously fancies me and I'm not gonna encourage it


Think your mom should take the juice away from you, its making you deluded?

Ps i dont do woman beaters, just so you know


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> YAAAAWN
> 
> Sorry did someone say something?


ive got some cake here for your Mrs, if you want it :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Think your mom should take the juice away from you, its making you deluded?
> 
> Ps i dont do woman beaters, just so you know


My mom? I'm not American

Wifebeater.....please share with the group


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> YAAAAWN
> 
> Sorry did someone say something?


You missed it being your fault that you didn't stop her from being retarded I think


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:



> My mom? I'm not American
> 
> Wifebeater.....please share with the group


You didnt go to jail for drink driving now did you??? Let me guess you was wrongly accused? All the guilty people say that


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You missed it being your fault that you didn't stop her from being retarded I think


Who kicked you kennel, string bean??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> ive got some cake here for your Mrs, if you want it :drool:


Are you jealous of my Mrs by any chance lool

You're a sad sad person. You're really trying hard to annoy me but I'm indifferent to you. Very sad.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> You didnt go to jail for drink driving now did you??? Let me guess you was wrongly accused? All the guilty people say that


I've got all my convictions printed out by the Police lol

Never even been arrested for drink driving...... Fail

Try again


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Who kicked you kennel, string bean??












Shame to waste it in a forgotten thread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All that matters is that the bird will have sex (oral, normal and anal) whenever you want. Rest of shoite doesn't matter IMO.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinkys informant has obviously got the wrong person

This is too funny


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Half the fvckers on here have no sense mate


 :lol:



Skye666 said:


> Mmm and sugar free


of course! are you gonna arrange this then skye? you can fight the winner


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 173409


Lmao game on


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@Pinky I bet I will be hench long before you resemble anything human btw lmao


----------



## Big_B_100 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hell no got a wife i havent seen in 7 yrs a baby moma and an ex girlfriend just broke up two days ago and there all crazy did what was told at first but they all do then they change and yes still married to the one i haven't seen and daughter from the other lives with me sorry for the paragraph hit a nerve with this one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Pinky

On a serious note.

What is wrong with you?

You seem like an overly angry person. You take things the wrong way and assume people are talking about you.

People try and give constructive advice but you don't hear it and always think you know better.

Really don't understand it

Trying to get dirt on me is like some bunny boiler Single White Female sh1t. I've got nothing to hide and I'm open about my past. If you want to know anything ask me and I'll answer you.

You negged ne,I negged you

You apologised,I apologised

What is the issue?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> @Pinky I bet I will be hench long before you resemble anything human btw lmao


Mate your juiced up to your eyeballs and you still only resemble a lemon tiptop.

Like i said yesterday. Do you even liftbrah?


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep. She does everything i say or i turn ugly.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I've decided that 99% of the women on this forum, are nuts.

And 99% of all women in the world are nuts

But i'll tell you why we put up with it lads, because there's a chance we might get our leg over.

Only reason why


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Mate your juiced up to your eyeballs and you still only resemble a lemon tiptop.
> 
> Like i said yesterday. Do you even liftbrah?


Only just started dat der tho, plenty of time to get big and happy with how I'm progressing. You've got a much longer way to go to not resemble an Orc from LOTR


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Pinky
> 
> On a serious note.
> 
> ...


I take advise off people. I have been doing so for over 6 months, and ive benefited from it.

When do i come across like i know better? I know fk all and openly admit that.

I know fk all but you came to me to ask how to jack up on mt2. Pfffft.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Only just started dat der tho, plenty of time to get big and happy with how I'm progressing. You've got a much longer way to go to not resemble an Orc from LOTR


Id rather resemble a orca then a giraffe with ya skinny fat self. Hahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I take advise off people. I have been doing so for over 6 months, and ive benefited from it.
> 
> When do i come across like i know better? I know fk all and openly admit that.
> 
> I know fk all but you came to me to ask how to jack up on mt2. Pfffft.


Yeah I did come to you because I knew fvck all about.

What's my Mrs got to do with this then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> @Skye666
> 
> How old are you?


50 in August ...I know I know I can be a little immature at times but don't shoot me for it felonE!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Id rather resemble a orca then a giraffe with ya skinny fat self. Hahaha


No you wouldn't.

BRB gym lifts all going up

BRB scale weight going up

BRB not looking like the offspring of Bill Bailey having sex with Gollum


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> No you wouldn't.
> 
> BRB gym lifts all going up
> 
> ...


Looking in the mirror again i see?

I can deadlift more than your juiced skinny a55 weighs. What are you a an or a 12 year old pube less boy?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> 50 in August ...I know I know I can be a little immature at times but don't shoot me for it felonE!!


Lol was gonna say you look great in your avi


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> :lol:
> 
> of course! are you gonna arrange this then skye? you can fight the winner


No...I get myself I too much trouble in real life I can't have it here too lol


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think @Pinky is just a naturally emotionally defensive person.

she sees something and jumps on her defence straight away. Stems from personal insecurity, im sure she will tell me if I'm wrong, but she is probably a little insecure about her weight


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Looking in the mirror again i see?
> 
> I can deadlift more than your juiced skinny a55 weighs. What are you a an or a 12 year old pube less boy?


When someone looks like you they normally have a good personality but you have no redeeming feature for a hideous creature


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol was gonna say you look great in your avi


Hmmm to sure that's real but thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I did come to you because I knew fvck all about.
> 
> What's my Mrs got to do with this then?


I take advise from people who arw living proof of what they are advising is working. Not someone who jabs their a55 twice a week and gloats about it.

Nothing. Your being a douche so i thought id drop to your level and join ya.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> in your prime, lets get that meet setup again.


Again?? Pffft tommy u would **** urself if u met me...seriously c'mon now


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Looking in the mirror again i see?
> 
> I can deadlift more than your juiced skinny a55 weighs. What are you a an or a 12 year old pube less boy?


The more angry you get the more hornier i get - keep going I am almost done....;D


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> I think @Pinky is just a naturally emotionally defensive person.
> 
> she sees something and jumps on her defence straight away. Stems from personal insecurity, im sure she will tell me if I'm wrong, but she is probably a little insecure about her weight


ALL women are even if their not over weight we are all insecure about the body.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm to sure that's real but thanks 1:


Why wouldn't it be real?

I'm nothing but honest


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> ALL women are even if their not over weight we are all insecure about the body.


You can't be when you look like that, srs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> No, no I wouldn't, lol.


U only say it coz ur miles away..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

garethd93 said:


> I think @Pinky is just a naturally emotionally defensive person.
> 
> she sees something and jumps on her defence straight away. Stems from personal insecurity, im su
> 
> re she will tell me if I'm wrong, but she is probably a little insecure about her weight


I never used to be. I didn't give a chit over a year ago. It's only been the last few months ive actually cared what people think. Im regards to being insecure im far from it life is to short imo.

Am i happier than i was 3 months ago yes, so regardless of what people say on here im going to right way.

I have confidence im not one of these people who hides who they are. I come across as a cvnt on here, but ask the people who have spoken to me outside of ukm i guarantee you they wont say in a nasty person. Yes im over opinionated but that doesn't make me a bad person. If you actually knew me, you'll find im a very nice person. Will help anyone, will give someone my last £1 if i knew it would make them smile and make their life better.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SCOOT123 said:


> The more angry you get the more hornier i get - keep going I am almost done....;D


Ooooo. Well im sorry. You've got till 6pm to shoot your load as im off to do spin then  x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I take advise from people who arw living proof of what they are advising is working. Not someone who jabs their a55 twice a week and gloats about it.
> 
> Nothing. Your being a douche so i thought id drop to your level and join ya.


Right, I've never jabbed my ass and if I did it'd only be once a week.

Not sure how I can gloat about something I don't do

Drop to my level? Did I ever bring you bf in to it?

You're the dropping the levels

You're like a crazy ex having a meltdown


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> You can't be when you look like that, srs


Of course I am...I just don't lie about it like a lot of women do who are quite fit...iv never met any woman who's really happy with self ..it dosnt matter how fit u look if it's not believed on the inside ~ holds hands up ' guilty of being insecure about body


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Ooooo. Well im sorry. You've got till 6pm to shoot your load as im off to do spin then  x


You don't need to pay me for the extra motivation


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Right, I've never jabbed my ass and if I did it'd only be once a week.
> 
> Not sure how I can gloat about something I don't do
> 
> ...


See there you go. Your assuming im on about you. IM NOT. Get over yourself ffs. I said where they, i DIDN'T say you did i?

Lmao. Lovely


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Already shot mine twice in 30 mins.


You got enough in the tank to make it 3?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You don't need to pay me for the extra motivation


Ive got cake. I'll share it with you :wub:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I think so, I'll give it a shot.


Picsornoshootyourloadthreetimes

Hahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> See there you go. Your assuming im on about you. IM NOT. Get over yourself ffs. I said where they, i DIDN'T say you did i?
> 
> Lmao. Lovely


Loooool

Really?

I'm assuming you're talking about me?

IT WAS FVCKING YOU ASSUMING I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU THAT STARTED THIS

Ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's it I literally can't deal with this level of retard any more

Please don't quote me,I'm not fvcking interested


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Loooool
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


No. You jumping all over me and trying to make me look like a cvnt on the other thread started it pal  x


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Becuase you got shafted by a woman doesnt mean they are all the same. I could say all men are cheating ar5ehole becuase my ex cheated on me, but that's not true. Any man or woman who makes sush statement imo is very immature.
> 
> Yes i agree there are plenty woman who fit your description, but to say woman in general, thats taking the p1ss.
> 
> ...


He's clearly doing something right then

It's human nature, but in relationships men tend to be the one saying "fcuk it ill do it to keep her happy", unless it's the kind of relationship where the woman benefits in other ways such as a rich partner or whatever

People get comfortable and take things for granted that's a fact

Hence why the 'treat em mean keep em keen' saying couldn't be any more true if it tried


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> He's clearly doing something right then
> 
> It's human nature, but in relationships men tend to be the one saying "fcuk it ill do it to keep her happy", unless it's the kind of relationship where the woman benefits in other ways such as a rich partner or whatever
> 
> People get comfortable and take things for granted that's a fact


We've been together 8 years so yeah something is working.

I've also been men take woman for granted and vice versa but to tar every woman with the same brush cuz your ex screwed you over isn't true.

I assure you my fella doesn't say just fk it to keep me happy. If i want to do something say go out for example and he dont, then we don't or i go on my own.

Just giving in to keep things happy is making a rod for your own back imo. X


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Pinky + @FelonE I'm feeling the love in this thread :wub:

Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Becuase you got shafted by a woman doesnt mean they are all the same. I could say all men are cheating ar5ehole becuase my ex cheated on me, but that's not true. Any man or woman who makes sush statement imo is very immature.
> 
> Yes i agree there are plenty woman who fit your description, but to say woman in general, thats taking the p1ss.
> 
> ...





Pinky said:


> We've been together 8 years so yeah something is working.
> 
> I've also been men take woman for granted and vice versa but to tar every woman with the same brush cuz your ex screwed you over isn't true.
> 
> ...


It's been the case with every woman I've ever been with, and from the looks of it all the others around my including family and friends

Maybe it seems worse to me because I like to go out of my way to be mega nice/do everything I can to keep my partner happy, and literally every time they do it in return but slowly over time it changes, to the point where it's me making all the effort so when it comes to me doing things I feel reluctant to do even the simplest of favours

Definitely a case of being nice gets you nowhere but I struggle!

I'm not tarring every woman, like I said it's human nature it's just more often than not the man does whatever to keep the mrs happy

Maybe that's just in Manchester who knows, thought that was common knowledge


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> You had an offer on the table!!
> 
> And it wasn't sh1tting on a glass one :bounce:


An offer for sex...erm no ....lol glass table


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> We've been together 8 years so yeah something is working.
> 
> I've also been men take woman for granted and vice versa but to tar every woman with the same brush cuz your ex screwed you over isn't true.
> 
> ...


Helps that he's blind I suppose


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> It's been the case with every woman I've ever been with, and from the looks of it all the others around my including family and friends
> 
> Maybe it seems worse to me because I like to go out of my way to be mega nice/do everything I can to keep my partner happy, and literally every time they do it in return but slowly over time it changes, to the point where it's me making all the effort so when it comes to me doing things I feel reluctant to do even the simplest of favours
> 
> ...


What kind of things do u do that u consider being nice or going out ur way?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Who said anything about sex?


Yes but u said to come all the way to u on a boys night out!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Round two tonight is it guys? :001_tt2:


look at you u trouble starter, pure badman over here guys!! :thumb:

youll get rekt m9.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I've decided that 99% of the women on this forum, are nuts.
> 
> And 99% of all women in the world are nuts
> 
> ...


I'm obviously the 1% that isn't! Ha


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> look at you u trouble starter, pure badman over here guys!! :thumb:
> 
> youll get rekt m9.


Don't want any trouble just abit of banter :thumb: but as always it gets taken too far and out of context COMPLETELY


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Don't want any trouble just abit of banter :thumb: but as always it gets taken too far and out of context COMPLETELY


COMPLETELY agree..ay so when we having our boxing match then!?

i told you the negotiation deal through DM...2quid winner takes all...guess it wasnt enough money for such a skilled and prize fighter like you :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> I'm obviously the 1% that isn't! Ha


BRB reinstalling tapatalk as still can't see spoon pics


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> And holy sh1t this thread is still goin' loel. Drama on a forum that didn't involve me or the old cvnt banzi.


That's our dad your talking about.. mg:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Do u think? I dont..but ur male so..... lol


Yeah, kind of. Probably some women too. I imagine you enjoy the attention/flirting it brings?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Helps that he's blind I suppose


Shut it pigeon chest.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Shut it pigeon chest.


How was spin class fatty


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> It's been the case with every woman I've ever been with, and from the looks of it all the others around my including family and friends
> 
> Maybe it seems worse to me because I like to go out of my way to be mega nice/do everything I can to keep my partner happy, and literally every time they do it in return but slowly over time it changes, to the point where it's me making all the effort so when it comes to me doing things I feel reluctant to do even the simplest of favours
> 
> ...


Sweety you need to look for a different type of woman :/


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> How was spin class fatty


it was great, thanks.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> How was spin class fatty


Good :thumb: thanks pidge. Off to train shoulders and chest now  Keep stretching that pencil neck of yours  x


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Good :thumb: thanks pidge. Off to train shoulders and chest now  Keep stretching that pencil neck of yours  x


You could have done with doing a double class really.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> BRB reinstalling tapatalk as still can't see spoon pics


It's coming but I'm at the gym right now, trying to type whilst on the bike.. Proving difficult :tongue:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You could have done with doing a double class really.


Id do it if there was. You need to keep away from cardio. You'll fall thru a drain if you walked over one.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Id do it if there was. You need to keep away from cardio. You'll fall thru a drain if you walked over one.


harsh aint it?

could really hurt this guys sensitive feelings..?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Id do it if there was. You need to keep away from cardio. You'll fall thru a drain if you walked over one.


You wouldn't get a leg through


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> harsh aint it?
> 
> could really hurt this guys sensitive feelings..?


Good. Hope it cries itself to sleep tonight


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You wouldn't get a leg through


Lmfao. Your getting stuck for things to say now aint ya, spaghetti d1ck. Of course i wont get a leg through. You dumb retard. Why would i want to?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Good. Hope it cries itself to sleep tonight


just because you dont wanna put your leg through a drain.

#partypooper


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got a right good un, things couldn't be better. Still waiting for the catch tbh.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Good. Hope it cries itself to sleep tonight


Too busy laughing tbh, I love dis chit.

Your safe tho, the fat blocks your tear ducts


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> just because you dont wanna put your leg through a drain.
> 
> #partypooper


I know ay. Kill joy aint i? Haha


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Couldn't be bothered to wait until I got home as won't be back for a while so asked them for a spoon haha :thumbup1:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I know ay. Kill joy aint i? Haha


aint gotta tell me! i like my girls that put there legs through drains


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Couldn't be bothered to wait until I got home as won't be back for a while so asked them for a spoon haha :thumbup1:
> View attachment 173418


spoon selfie!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Too busy laughing tbh, I love dis chit.
> 
> Your safe tho, the fat blocks your tear ducts


Exactly so all this chit you chatting is rolling off my big fat back 

Hows about instead of jabbing that junk, you can take some of my fat and inject it into your spaghetti d1ck and your chicken legs and giraffe neck. You might look half decent then


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Couldn't be bothered to wait until I got home as won't be back for a while so asked them for a spoon haha 1:
> View attachment 173418


Verification successful

But spoon placement was disappointing lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Couldn't be bothered to wait until I got home as won't be back for a while so asked them for a spoon haha :thumbup1:
> View attachment 173418


Is this a trend on here? I saw this the other day on another thread.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Verification successful
> 
> But spoon placement was disappointing lol


Ha not much I can do whilst in the gym, I know im adventurous but that's abit much for their eyes! :lol:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Is this a trend on here? I saw this the other day on another thread.


To prove you're real they say you need to post a spoon selfie! Ha so yeah if people ask you to do it then you kind of have too.. Rules of UKM im afraid


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Ha not much I can do whilst in the gym, I know im adventurous but that's abit much for their eyes!


I will await your second stage verification via PM


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> To prove you're real they say you need to post a spoon selfie! Ha so yeah if people ask you to do it then you kind of have too.. Rules of UKM im afraid


Crazy


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> I will await your second stage verification via PM


You'll have a long wait :laugh:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> To prove you're real they say you need to post a spoon selfie! Ha so yeah if people ask you to do it then you kind of have too.. Rules of UKM im afraid


dont believe your real. your a terminator..i know these things!

besides a picture of me and bae ( spoon ) is for my photo gallery only.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> You'll have a long wait


yo jess i must confess, you're pretty hot, a total princess. with sapphire eyes and flawless finesse you really know how to make a guy obsess. I just wanna hold you close and slowly undress, then let my hands wander and start to caress. My Karma Sutra moves like a sensual game of chess. ill make you orgasm with unrivaled success, then leave you lying there a sweaty mess.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> I will await your second stage verification via PM


want me to send you a private picture hun?

free of charge too verify who i am


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> yo jess i must confess, you're pretty hot, a total princess. with sapphire eyes and flawless finesse you really know how to make a guy obsess. I just wanna hold you close and slowly undress, then let my hands wander and start to caress. My Karma Sutra moves like a sensual game of chess. ill make you orgasm with unrivaled success, then leave you lying there a sweaty mess.


your really giving it a go arent you lol

good luck bro.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> want me to send you a private picture hun?
> 
> free of charge too verify who i am


Why not, every holes a goal and all that


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Why not, every holes a goal and all that


good man.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

38 pages and still not locked yet?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Verno said:


> 38 pages and still not locked yet?


im sure the time will come..


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Verno said:


> 38 pages and still not locked yet?


This thread has gone to a new level


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Why not, every holes a goal and all that


Haha.. And this is why you aren't getting anywhere with cheap talk like that :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

babyarm said:


> This thread has gone to a new level


Your not wrong lol


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Haha.. And this is why you aren't getting anywhere with cheap talk like that :whistling:


hey..saying im nothing!? 

he wanted me to DM him with a private pic...:sad: dont be so mean.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Lmfao. Your getting stuck for things to say now aint ya, spaghetti d1ck. Of course i wont get a leg through. You dumb retard. Why would i want to?


Why are you so angry and keep trying to use steroid use as an insult??

How much do you deadlift btw?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Why are you so angry and keep trying to use steroid use as an insult??
> 
> How much do you deadlift btw?


there is nothing to do with steroids in that post?

wot m9.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Why are you so angry and keep trying to use steroid use as an insult??
> 
> How much do you deadlift btw?


Did my first ever deadlift today and did 30kg for 3 sets of 10.. Not heavy at all but I can squat quite abit so I'm not too upset :tongue:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Why are you so angry and keep trying to use steroid use as an insult??
> 
> How much do you deadlift btw?


Steroids are good, i dont use them but know people who do. Dont have anything steroids or anyone who chooses to use them.

I know it annoys him so whalla  him calling me fat is like water off a ducks back imo.

Ps im far from angry, im quite chilled tbh. Waiting for my tea to cook channel hoping.

I best my PB Saturday with 100kg  might not be alot for some but its a achieve for me.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> dont believe your real. your a terminator..i know these things!
> 
> besides a picture of me and bae ( spoon ) is for my photo gallery only.


She must be a pretty hot spoon if you don't want to share her with the people of UKM.. I don't blame you, bunch of pervs on this site they might get jealous :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Did my first ever deadlift today and did 30kg for 3 sets of 10.. Not heavy at all but I can squat quite abit so I'm not too upset :tongue:


Well done  we all gotta start somewhere  onwards and upwards. I started off with 40kg deadlift back in oct last year

I cant squat heavy cuz my knees are shot. Had a gymnastic accident when i was a teen


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Steroids are good, i dont use them but know people who do. Dont have anything steroids or anyone who chooses to use them.
> 
> I know it annoys him so whalla  him calling me fat is like water off a ducks back imo.
> 
> ...


You know it bothers me?

Your full of more false assumptions than you are pastries from Greggs lol


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You know it bothers me?
> 
> Your full of more false assumptions than you are pastries from Greggs lol


i like greggs :thumb:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> She must be a pretty hot spoon if you don't want to share her with the people of UKM.. I don't blame you, bunch of pervs on this site they might get jealous :lol:


yeah and your the perv haw haw haw..

how fooking funny am i EH!? also yeah she is a very hot spoon, what about it?

jealous like? aye ye are EH.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You know it bothers me?
> 
> Your full of more false assumptions than you are pastries from Greggs lol


Brah that dont make sense. Wind your giraffe neck in and rewrite it so it makes sense.

Mmmmm Greggs chicken bake


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You know it bothers me?
> 
> Your full of more false assumptions than you are pastries from Greggs lol


Pasties from greggs.. Never had one of those but I live in Cornwall and you CANNOT beat a proper Cornish pasty! :wub:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Brah that dont make sense. Wind your giraffe neck in and rewrite it so it makes sense.
> 
> Mmmmm Greggs chicken bake


i like mixing greggs with my tren.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> i like mixing greggs with my tren.


And what do you get?? Treggs? Haha

Also people dont need juice to get the bigger cock look, some are already walking cocks haha


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> yeah and your the perv haw haw haw..
> 
> how fooking funny am i EH!? also yeah she is a very hot spoon, what about it?
> 
> jealous like? aye ye are EH.


I'm crying right now actually, don't rub it in I wish my spoon was a hot as yours! :innocent:

Haha I'm the perv? No way is that true!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> Pasties from greggs.. Never had one of those but I live in Cornwall and you CANNOT beat a proper Cornish pasty! :wub:


True, trouble is still finding a decent one, phillips are alright most of the time.

Just curious where to in cornwall?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> And what do you get?? Treggs? Haha
> 
> Also people dont need juice to get the bigger cock look, some are already walking cocks haha


lmao treggs, i might have to open a shop called that.

and yeah i get called that a lot..i dont know if i should take it as a compliment or an insult..? :confused1:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> lmao treggs, i might have to open a shop called that.
> 
> and yeah i get called that a lot..i dont know if i should take it as a compliment or an insult..? :confused1:


Unless you get called a cvnt. Roll with it as a compliment haha


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> I'm crying right now actually, don't rub it in I wish my spoon was a hot as yours! :innocent:
> 
> Haha I'm the perv? No way is that true!


dont cry, were all here for you.. and ew i would not rub my spoon on anyone..she is my precious.

and you read it pervy :laugh: what you gonna do about it!? :innocent:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Well done  we all gotta start somewhere  onwards and upwards. I started off with 40kg deadlift back in oct last year
> 
> I cant squat heavy cuz my knees are shot. Had a gymnastic accident when i was a teen


Yeah definitely, hoping to get to up the weight quite abit before the end of the year! Ouch sounds painful, I started squatting on the rack late last year and can do 70kg for 10 so far so not too bad!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Unless you get called a cvnt. Roll with it as a compliment haha


you calling me a cvnt m9? il rek u cuz.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> True, trouble is still finding a decent one, phillips are alright most of the time.
> 
> Just curious where to in cornwall?


Sure you're just curious? Ha I'm not telling you, it's not that big of place. No idea who phillips are, rowes pasties are **** hot! Large steak all the way!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> Sure you're just curious? Ha I'm not telling you, it's not that big of place. No idea who phillips are, rowes pasties are **** hot! Large steak all the way!


Yeah just curious, don't bother chasing just had a hunch you trained at a place i used to venture in.

Back just for this week, and can't say i missed the place tbh.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:



> Yeah definitely, hoping to get to up the weight quite abit before the end of the year! Ouch sounds painful, I started squatting on the rack late last year and can do 70kg for 10 so far so not too bad!


Not bad going with the rack. try it without


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> dont cry, were all here for you.. and ew i would not rub my spoon on anyone..she is my precious.
> 
> and you read it pervy :laugh: what you gonna do about it!? :innocent:


It's ok, I'm holding back the tears.. Ha no I didnt, you guys need to go have a **** or something relieve some of this frustration you have! :lol:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Not bad going with the rack. try it without


Hardy har you know what i mean.. And it's not bad, I can lift heavier than some of the lads

Maybe because most of them don't train legs :whistling:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> True, trouble is still finding a decent one, phillips are alright most of the time.
> 
> Just curious* where to* in cornwall?


Are you a Janner?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Yeah just curious, don't bother chasing just had a hunch you trained at a place i used to venture in.
> 
> Back just for this week, and can't say i missed the place tbh.


And what place may this be? If correct I promise to tell you if I train there


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> Are you a Janner?


Pfft please i'm cornish, i'm no sodding janner :tongue:



stephaniex said:


> And what place may this be? If correct I promise to tell you if I train there


Morgans truro?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Are you a Janner?


How rude! :ban:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Hardy har you know what i mean.. And it's not bad, I can lift heavier than some of the lads
> 
> Maybe because most of them don't train legs :whistling:


I know, it's not bad at all. Free weight squats just has a better motion for most people.

True though, most guys in the gym wearing cool gym clothes and baseball caps, train chest and bi's, forget the thighs.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> It's ok, I'm holding back the tears.. Ha no I didnt, you guys need to go have a **** or something relieve some of this frustration you have! :lol:


lmfao, how rude telling to have a ****!!!

say sorry right now.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I know, it's not bad at all. Free weight squats just has a better motion for most people.
> 
> True though, most guys in the gym wearing cool gym clothes and baseball caps, train chest and bi's, forget the thighs.


When you say try doing them without the rack you didn't think I meant the smith machine did you? Because I didnt, I meant free weight squats 

That's a good little motto that, but yeah it is true although even when some are training im cringing, awful form and screaming doing weight I could lift! Makes me want to shout at them! Lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> you calling me a cvnt m9? il rek u cuz.


M9? You mean m8? Yeah??

Haha. Only call people cvnts when me no like them


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> I know, it's not bad at all. Free weight squats just has a better motion for most people.
> 
> True though, most guys in the gym wearing cool gym clothes and baseball caps, train chest and bi's, forget the thighs.


Ffs don't remind me, got to put of with this lark every time i'm on holiday, they spend more time looking in the sodding mirror than training.

Bunch of zyzz wannbes.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Morgans truro?


No I don't but I was thinking of joining there as moving closer to Truro in a few months time! I train near Bodmin


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


>


And who would be the attention whore?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> Ffs don't remind me, got to put of with this lark every time i'm on holiday, they spend more time looking in the sodding mirror than training.
> 
> Bunch of zyzz wannbes.


Badboys


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> No I don't but I was thinking of joining there as moving closer to Truro in a few months time! I train near Bodmin


I dunno Truro, i mean yeah morgans is ok but pro gym bodmin is far better, i mean there is dragon center if you can call it a gym but that's meant to be closing and there's that other place near town but the gear looks ready to fall apart.

Plus Truro just drives me nuts, it's the attitude of the people, celf centred arrogant little tossers springs to mind.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> When you say try doing them without the rack you didn't think I meant the smith machine did you? Because I didnt, I meant free weight squats
> 
> That's a good little motto that, but yeah it is true although even when some are training im cringing, awful form and screaming doing weight I could lift! Makes me want to shout at them! Lol


Yes sorry, I did think that...ha ha I'm doing loads of things at once. I can't seem to multitask today! You don't see many women squatting 70kg. Good lifting that.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinky said:


> M9? You mean m8? Yeah??
> 
> Haha. Only call people cvnts when me no like them


m9 m8

****s are tougher then knobs when you think about it..they can take harder poundings.

so in a sense, there both compliments!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Ffs don't remind me, got to put of with this lark every time i'm on holiday, they spend more time looking in the sodding mirror than training.
> 
> Bunch of zyzz wannbes.


bit like my avatar picture then.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> Pfft please i'm cornish, i'm no sodding janner :tongue:
> 
> Morgans truro?


Sorry my lover


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jboy67 said:


> bit like my avatar picture then.


Hah nah trust me this is far worse, hair sculpted to one side, tanned right up, guyliner constantly on facebook posting selfies.

Doing fcuk all in the way of training, nah trust me tossers, had a bunch of them walking around with ils like they're ten men.

They're a large part of why i left morgans, than and denise forever ****ing around with the charges.



Omen669 said:


> Sorry my lover


That's alright me ansom


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> How rude! :ban:


ha ha doesn't it mean someone who lives a certain distance from the coast....................?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> Hah nah trust me this is far worse, hair sculpted to one side, tanned right up, guyliner constantly on facebook posting selfies.
> 
> Doing fcuk all in the way of training, nah trust me tossers, had a bunch of them walking around with ils like they're ten men.
> 
> ...


The guys who are normally the biggest in the gym, from the way they strut around like peacocks


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> ha ha doesn't it mean someone who lives a certain distance from the coast....................?


Nope, Janner stems from the name john, which apparently is very common in devon.

Also called devonians as well, but i don't associate with freaks that put the cream on their scones first :tongue:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> I dunno Truro, i mean yeah morgans is ok but pro gym bodmin is far better, i mean there is dragon center if you can call it a gym but that's meant to be closing and there's that other place near town but the gear looks ready to fall apart.
> 
> Plus Truro just drives me nuts, it's the attitude of the people, celf centred arrogant little tossers springs to mind.


Know a few people that train at pro gym, I would of considered going there but you've gotta sign up for a 2 year membership I think.. Would never go dragon centre, and yeah it is due to close down. Yeah I get what you mean, thinking they're the dogs bollocks!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> The guys who are normally the biggest in the gym, from the way they strut around like peacocks


I'm one of the biggest and if i ever walked around like that, you have my permission to give me one sodding big slap across the chops.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> Nope, Janner stems from the name john, which apparently is very common in devon.
> 
> Also called devonians as well, but i don't associate with freaks that put the cream on their scones first :tongue:


ah ok.. lovely part of the world devon/South West. I lived in Plymouth for around 5 years. Loved it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> Know a few people that train at pro gym, I would of considered going there but you've gotta sign up for a 2 year membership I think.. Would never go dragon centre, and yeah it is due to close down. Yeah I get what you mean, thinking they're the dogs bollocks!


Nah 2 years is just recommended as it's a lot cheaper it's something like.

£25 2 year £30 1 year, 6 months £35 and 3 months £40

Something like that, big rich there has a heart of a lion you'll love the guy he's always taking the pi$$ out of me 

Comical seeing a 19st lifter getting out of a smart car, or as he calls it his rollerskate 

Oh and you can come and go as you please, it's a 24hr tag so just waltz right in.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> I'm one of the biggest and if i ever walked around like that, you have my permission to give me one sodding big slap across the chops.


I always make an effort not to do that, but it's hard sometime when you get a good pump going


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Yes sorry, I did think that...ha ha I'm doing loads of things at once. I can't seem to multitask today! You don't see many women squatting 70kg. Good lifting that.


I'm the only girls that comes in every day and does weights in my gym, get other girls who come in to do cardio saying aren't you intimated being in a room full of guys working out.. I understand people get insecure and don't think they can do it but I personally don't care, I'll do what I want, all the lads are friendly and have good banter so it's a win win!

Haha multi tasking isn't a mans thing so it's ok! And thanks I want to get to 100kg by this time next year so just gotta keep going!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> I always make an effort not to do that, but it's hard sometime when you get a good pump going


Oh i get that problem as well,only trouble is i have to get home before i can do anything about it :whistling:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> ha ha doesn't it mean someone who lives a certain distance from the coast....................?


My bad I thought it meant something different aswell


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Nah 2 years is just recommended as it's a lot cheaper it's something like.
> 
> £25 2 year £30 1 year, 6 months £35 and 3 months £40
> 
> ...


Yeah I've heard big rich is nice, does sound appealing but moving closer to Truro so will either stay where I am now or move to a gym over that way!

Haha he drives a smart car, that must be funny watching that!

So where are you from originally then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Yeah, kind of. Probably some women too. I imagine you enjoy the attention/flirting it brings?


Listen newbie....I don't need to flirt or look for attention I'm old school if I fancy someone I tell them if I wanted anyone off here I'd arrange it if I thought someone was fit I'd tell them.thats about 4 people in all off here! no need for silly flirts and what attention would I get here? I can get attention anywhere really...Think about it...


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Hah nah trust me this is far worse, hair sculpted to one side, tanned right up, guyliner constantly on facebook posting selfies.
> 
> Doing fcuk all in the way of training, nah trust me tossers, had a bunch of them walking around with ils like they're ten men.
> 
> ...


lol your telling me, there everywhere..they go from machine to another machine, do one set of bench press highest weight they can.

go do some biceps, and there done.

and im just sitting there thinking im in my early 20's and yet i could probably curl your whole body weight you skinny little Ethiopian look alike.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Listen newbie....I don't need to flirt or look for attention I'm old school if I fancy someone I tell them if I wanted anyone off here I'd arrange it if I thought someone was fit I'd tell them.thats about 4 people in all off here! no need for silly flirts and what attention would I get here? I can get attention anywhere really...Think about it...


Go on, tell us who the 4 are? Lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> I'm the only girls that comes in every day and does weights in my gym, get other girls who come in to do cardio saying aren't you intimated being in a room full of guys working out.. I understand people get insecure and don't think they can do it but I personally don't care, I'll do what I want, all the lads are friendly and have good banter so it's a win win!
> 
> Haha multi tasking isn't a mans thing so it's ok! And thanks I want to get to 100kg by this time next year so just gotta keep going!


That's good if you feel confident enough to do that and why shouldn't you to be honest. Women shouldn't feel intimidated. Men do tend to openly stare though, which can be off putting I bet. I may have a sneaky look at a bum or 2, but not enough to make someone feel uncomfortable... lol

Well I can normally multitask, so today is an off day I hope!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Listen newbie....I don't need to flirt or look for attention I'm old school if I fancy someone I tell them if I wanted anyone off here I'd arrange it if I thought someone was fit I'd tell them.thats about 4 people in all off here! no need for silly flirts and what attention would I get here? I can get attention anywhere really...Think about it...


hey..so i heard you like chicken nuggets...

wanna go on a date in mcdonalds?? :blush: you can pay.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Listen newbie....I don't need to flirt or look for attention I'm old school if I fancy someone I tell them if I wanted anyone off here I'd arrange it if I thought someone was fit I'd tell them.thats about 4 people in all off here! no need for silly flirts and what attention would I get here? I can get attention anywhere really...Think about it...


hey..so i heard you like chicken nuggets...

wanna go on a date in mcdonalds?? :blush: you can pay.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> That's good if you feel confident enough to do that and why shouldn't you to be honest. Women shouldn't feel intimidated. Men do tend to openly stare though, which can be off putting I bet. I may have a sneaky look at a bum or 2, but not enough to make someone feel uncomfortable... lol
> 
> Well I can normally multitask, so today is an off day I hope!


Luckily I just roll with it and don't get uncomfortable, I train with my boyfriend so it's all good anyway! Some of them are old enough to be my dad, and as I'm the only girl if I need a hand with anything they always help 

Haha doesn't everyone have a sneaky look.. Aslong as you're not drooling from the mouth and standing there with a hard on then it's alright!

Let's hope so eh!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> Yeah I've heard big rich is nice, does sound appealing but moving closer to Truro so will either stay where I am now or move to a gym over that way!
> 
> Haha he drives a smart car, that must be funny watching that!
> 
> So where are you from originally then?


Hah yeah is funny, doesn't drive it as much as the poor fella has massive back problems, so i always lend a hand and keep the place tidy when i cba.

Anyway it's worth a look, if not just to see what it's like, monday/wed after 4pm is you're best bet to catch him.

Redruth, i work in bodmin so i pretty much get my choice of gyms. If you don't fancy morgans there's aspire in hayle, now that's pretty decent and very close to the dual carriageway, seems to be cheaper as well.

Denise likes to constantly change things in morgans, be it the price or the timetable so be watchful, try asking a few there perhaps, their classes are very popular, just don't go in peak hours, they're tight in turning the air con up so you sweat like crazy some days.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Listen newbie....I don't need to flirt or look for attention I'm old school if I fancy someone I tell them if I wanted anyone off here I'd arrange it if I thought someone was fit I'd tell them.thats about 4 people in all off here! no need for silly flirts and what attention would I get here? I can get attention anywhere really...Think about it...


Reading that, I felt like being back at school, being told off by my teacher.

I wasn't trying to have a dig at you at all, if it came across that way. I'm a realist and "old school" like yourself, so was being upfront with you, as you seem that way. People love attention in all forms, surely you must respect that?

You probably could get attention most places. You know how to work that body of yours.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Reading that, I felt like being back at school, being told off by my teacher.
> 
> I wasn't trying to have a dig at you at all, if it came across that way. I'm a realist and "old school" like yourself, so was being upfront with you, as you seem that way. People love attention in all forms, surely you must respect that?
> 
> You probably could get attention most places. You know how to work that body of yours.


wanna flirt? can you move your body.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Sweety you need to look for a different type of woman :/


How can I look for a different type when you need to spend a good few months with them first before true colours shine


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Hah yeah is funny, doesn't drive it as much as the poor fella has massive back problems, so i always lend a hand and keep the place tidy when i cba.
> 
> Anyway it's worth a look, if not just to see what it's like, monday/wed after 4pm is you're best bet to catch him.
> 
> ...


Don't get me started with the air con, my gym doesn't even have any!! For over a year now it's becoming a joke!

Yeah I'm not too keen on Morgan's from what you've been saying! Well that's good to know, may check it out then! Oh do you, where abouts in Bodmin if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> wanna flirt? can you move your body.


Sorry, you look to young for me.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

stephaniex said:


> Don't get me started with the air con, my gym doesn't even have any!! For over a year now it's becoming a joke!
> 
> Yeah I'm not too keen on Morgan's from what you've been saying! Well that's good to know, may check it out then! Oh do you, where abouts in Bodmin if you don't mind me asking?


Well i'm just giving an honest appraisal, plus a friend there says some of the girls have been a bit catty of late make of that what you will.

St merryn, not the best of places but it pays the bills.

Pro gym has no air con but it's not that bad, open all the windows and you get a nice cool breeze going through, seem to be situated in just the right place for this.

Not to mention three network reception is brilliant, in morgans i'm lucky to see one bar.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Luckily I just roll with it and don't get uncomfortable, I train with my boyfriend so it's all good anyway! Some of them are old enough to be my dad, and as I'm the only girl if I need a hand with anything they always help
> 
> Haha doesn't everyone have a sneaky look.. Aslong as you're not drooling from the mouth and standing there with a hard on then it's alright!
> 
> Let's hope so eh!


That's a perfect situation then. They probably all want to look after you lol

I've been caught out once or twice, but have received no slaps to date. Luckily they smile back!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Sorry, you look to young for me.


age is nothing but a number...

here is my number 911

waiting for your call bby


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Well i'm just giving an honest appraisal, plus a friend there says some of the girls have been a bit catty of late make of that what you will.
> 
> St merryn, not the best of places but it pays the bills.
> 
> ...


Lol girls can be sometimes so not worried about that! All the windows and doors open at ours and it's still like a sauna and one guy always comes in stinking of BO, on a hot day you can only imagine what it's like in there 

Got good signal in my gym and also wifi, so when I'm doing cardio I can chill online to pass the time!

Hey a jobs a job, atleast you're working!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> That's a perfect situation then. They probably all want to look after you lol
> 
> I've been caught out once or twice, but have received no slaps to date. Luckily they smile back!


Haha is it a friendly smile or a help me some bloke is staring at me the perv kinda smile? Haha

Yeah they do in a sense but they like to take the **** because I'm a girl, but it's cool I give as good as I get :thumb:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> age is nothing but a number...
> 
> here is my number 911
> 
> waiting for your call bby


Going from my age up would be ideal, but i'm afraid I'm probably older than you. Nice try kitten.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Go on, tell us who the 4 are? Lol


Well as u like it up the bum miss u might be one of them :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> ah ok.. lovely part of the world devon/South West. I lived in Plymouth for around 5 years. Loved it.


I live in Plymouth and I love it too. I can't do the big cities


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Haha is it a friendly smile or a help me some bloke is staring at me the perv kinda smile? Haha
> 
> Yeah they do in a sense but they like to take the **** because I'm a girl, but it's cool I give as good as I get :thumb:


Friendly I hope. I've been told I have a friendly face, so no scared women I know of.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well as u like it up the bum miss u might be one of them :lol:


Haha I'm flattered :wub:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Friendly I hope. I've been told I have a friendly face, so no scared women I know of.


Aw that's good im sure it is


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Leigh L said:


> I live in Plymouth and I love it too. I can't do the big cities


It's perfect, plus you have Dartmoor 20mins up the road.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> hey..so i heard you like chicken nuggets...
> 
> wanna go on a date in mcdonalds?? :blush: you can pay.


Chicken nuggets no..ur getting me confused with heavyfatass bloke


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> It's perfect, plus you have Dartmoor 20mins up the road.


Yes and lots of woods, rivers and stunning beaches.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> How can I look for a different type when you need to spend a good few months with them first before true colours shine


By the sound of it you do with birds what i do with friends. You giveto soon, trust to early etc. You need to with hold the nice ness for a while so they don't see you as a soft touch.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Reading that, I felt like being back at school, being told off by my teacher.
> 
> I wasn't trying to have a dig at you at all, if it came across that way. I'm a realist and "old school" like yourself, so was being upfront with you, as you seem that way. People love attention in all forms, surely you must respect that?
> 
> You probably could get attention most places. You know how to work that body of yours.


School and teacher..if the cap fits!!

Im just saying it as it is.

I didn't think u were having a go..just prob trying to play 'women on here need attention' card..and I yes I sense old school with u except...more old member :whistling:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Chicken nuggets no..ur getting me confused with heavyfatass bloke


aw really..? see i thot you where the type of girl that likes to flirt, and knew how to move there body...lol :lol:

im sorry, please forgive me..im short sighted.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Listen newbie....I don't need to flirt or look for attention I'm old school if I fancy someone I tell them if I wanted anyone off here I'd arrange it if I thought someone was fit I'd tell them.thats about 4 people in all off here! no need for silly flirts and what attention would I get here? *I can get attention anywhere really*...Think about it...


 :thumbdown: one of them girls huh..


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Leigh L said:


> Yes and lots of woods, rivers and stunning beaches.


Very true. Summers were great in Plymouth. I used to blast up Dartmoor on my bike in the day, then get blasted down the Barbican at night... silly boy.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Yes and lots of woods, rivers and stunning beaches.


Isn't there some big wood near the plympton road, just past ap motors iirc.

Did an mtb race there years back and the woods was stunning, it was all laid out and perfect for biking.

Think it's cann wood or lee wood?

Littered with pine trees, gave good clearance, you could fly through it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Haha I'm flattered :wub:


Don't be il have no mercy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

godspeed said:


> :thumbdown: one of them girls huh..


Lol...Yes but the point was it's boring..I'm way past that crap. 'One of them... Booooo


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Isn't there some big wood near the plympton road, just past ap motors iirc.
> 
> Did an mtb race there years back and the woods was stunning, it was all laid out and perfect for biking.
> 
> This it's cann wood?


Yes it is Cann Wood. I used to walk my dog there regularly and it's very big. I prefer Plymbridge woods myself as it's got a great river with shallow pools and it's prettier to me. Cann Wood is much flatter with wide paths, as you say, perfect for biking.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be il have no mercy


Haha maybe I don't want you to have any :tongue:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> School and teacher..if the cap fits!!
> 
> Im just saying it as it is.
> 
> I didn't think u were having a go..just prob trying to play 'women on here need attention' card..and I yes I sense old school with u except...more old member :whistling:


I must have come across wrong then......... but then you don't know me either. Women get a hard time on these forums and they shouldn't, as it's a place for both men and women to talk bodybuilding/diet/banter etc etc

But I don't believe for a second, you don't know how good your avatar looks ..........................


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> By the sound of it you do with birds what i do with friends. You giveto soon, trust to early etc. You need to with hold the nice ness for a while so they don't see you as a soft touch.


Can you give me lessons? the big question is, is it too late to change it (after a year)?

Been debating this for a while, my last Mrs didn't get the picture til I fcuked her off, then it was 'ill change', eventually caved.. things were spot on for like 3 weeks then bam! slowly but surely..

:no:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

stephaniex suddenly displaying lots of testosterone in this thread.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> stephaniex suddenly displaying lots of testosterone in this thread.


This thread reeks of it..


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Pinky said:


> :no: :nono:


Brass rubbing ?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

banzi said:


> stephaniex suddenly displaying lots of testosterone in this thread.


Haha am I?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

banzi said:


> stephaniex suddenly displaying lots of testosterone in this thread.


Way things are going, there's more estrogen in my blood atm :tongue:

Probably why i'm being social lately.....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Can you give me lessons? the big question is, is it too late to change it (after a year)?
> 
> Been debating this for a while, my last Mrs didn't get the picture til I fcuked her off, then it was 'ill change', eventually caved.. things were spot on for like 3 weeks then bam! slowly but surely..
> 
> :no:


Have you spoke to her and told her you feel like she's taking you for granted. You've been together a years, thats nothing. Things can change if you want them to. But you've gotta dropthe fk ill do ot to keep the peace attitude as your making a rod for your own back.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Leigh L said:


> Yes and lots of woods, rivers and stunning beaches.


what's it like in the town on a weekend these days?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> you don't know how good your avatar looks ..........................


Yes, we gals have great Avis that's for sure........I even put on a fresh cardi for mine...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Can you give me lessons? the big question is, is it too late to change it (after a year)?
> 
> Been debating this for a while, my last Mrs didn't get the picture til I fcuked her off, then it was 'ill change', eventually caved.. things were spot on for like 3 weeks then bam! slowly but surely..
> 
> :no:


never too late to change bud, im pretty much going through the same but ive been with my girl for 2 and a half years...but it is what it is, you can only say and do so much.

you just gotta talk to her and let her know how you really feel, and dont bite your tongue...if it works

then it works, if it doesn't then tough luck.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Yes, we gals have great Avis that's for sure........I even put on a fresh cardi for mine...:laugh::laugh:


you look fantastic and fabulous!

you go girl..


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Yes, we gals have great Avis that's for sure........I even put on a fresh cardi for mine...:laugh::laugh:


That Cardi really brings out the beauty of your eyes.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> That Cardi really brings out the beauty of your eyes.


Why thank you. One does ones best.... :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I must have come across wrong then......... but then you don't know me either. Women get a hard time on these forums and they shouldn't, as it's a place for both men and women to talk bodybuilding/diet/banter etc etc
> 
> But I don't believe for a second, you don't know how good your avatar looks ..........................


Some women get a hard time yes but I have to be honest iv never really had a hard time on here yet I guess there's time!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Some women get a hard time yes but I have to be honest iv never really had a hard time on here yet I guess there's time!


Not even semi?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Yes, we gals have great Avis that's for sure........I even put on a fresh cardi for mine...:laugh::laugh:


Can see great set of pans too ...wit woooo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Not even semi?


Lol I'm woman's innit we don't do semi ...it's all or nothing


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Why thank you. One does ones best.... :whistling:


That's all we can do


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Some women get a hard time yes but I have to be honest iv never really had a hard time on here yet I guess there's time!


I wasn't that hard was then?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I'm woman's innit we don't do semi ...it's all or change tactics till we get it all


Fixed that for you..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I wasn't that hard was then?


U wasn't hard at all...shame I like a challenge.... is this considered a flirt?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Fixed that for you..


 :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> U wasn't hard at all...shame I like a challenge.... is this considered a flirt?


Depends what way the person takes it.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U wasn't hard at all...shame I like a challenge.... is this considered a flirt?


im just sitting here laughing while i read this whole convo... :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Have you spoke to her and told her you feel like she's taking you for granted. You've been together a years, thats nothing. Things can change if you want them to. But you've gotta dropthe fk ill do ot to keep the peace attitude as your making a rod for your own back.


No, I'm not allowed to be unhappy about anything, turns into an argument

I grew balls about 4 months ago and it's been nothing but argument ever since lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> No, I'm not allowed to be unhappy about anything, turns into an argument
> 
> I grew balls about 4 months ago and it's been nothing but argument ever since lol


So she has you wrapped around her little finger?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> No, I'm not allowed to be unhappy about anything, turns into an argument
> 
> I grew balls about 4 months ago and it's been nothing but argument ever since lol


Then your balls need to get bigger and you need to end it, don't let her rule your life..

Walk away, only wasting time on something that isn't going anywhere :sad:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> im just sitting here laughing while i read this whole convo... :lol:


That number you gave me doesn't work............


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Then your balls need to get bigger and you need to end it, don't let her rule your life..
> 
> Walk away, only wasting time on something that isn't going anywhere :sad:


Walking away is easier said than done sometimes.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> That number you gave me doesn't work............


want a cry?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Walking away is easier said than done sometimes.


Couldn't agree more, was in a relationship for just under 4 years and I have no idea what happened but one morning I woke up and told him I didn't love him anymore, he was a complete pr**k and I obviously had enough! Yes it's hard but there comes a point you need to be like what is this bringing to my life apart from being miserable and un happy.

I believe you should be with someone who brings out the good in you; not someone who walks all over you and takes what you do for granted


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> want a cry?


No it's not for me. My ugly friend wanted to ring you.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Couldn't agree more, was in a relationship for just under 4 years and I have no idea what happened but one morning I woke up and told him I didn't love him anymore, he was a complete pr**k and I obviously had enough! Yes it's hard but there comes a point you need to be like what is this bringing to my life apart from being miserable and un happy.
> 
> I believe you should be with someone who brings out the good in you; not someone who walks all over you and takes what you do for granted


Totally agree. Getting up and doing it is the hard bit.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> No it's not for me. My ugly friend wanted to ring you.


ooohhh apply ice to burn mark :tt2:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Totally agree. Getting up and doing it is the hard bit.


It is, and I think many factors come in to why you don't do it or take so long to do it


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> ooohhh apply ice to burn mark :tt2:


i'm sure you have lots of that in Scotland. It is the summer after all.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> i'm sure you have lots of that in Scotland. It is the summer after all.


your trying too hard, is nobody wanting too flirt :thumbdown:

i cry everytime.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> It is, and I think many factors come in to why you don't do it or take so long to do it


I've just met a guy at work actually and after 5-6 years of seeing his partner, out of the blue she said that exact same thing. Doesn't love him anymore, it's over. He's totally shocked!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> your trying too hard, is nobody wanting too flirt :thumbdown:
> 
> i cry everytime.


Not since my uglier friend left


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Not since my uglier friend left


okkk granddad lol keep your teeth in bud! :whistling:

chill.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I've just met a guy at work actually and after 5-6 years of seeing his partner, out of the blue she said that exact same thing. Doesn't love him anymore, it's over. He's totally shocked!


Bless him.. Thing is she will now look like a right pr**k for doing it out of the blue but no one knows what goes on behind closed doors. Their relationship may not of been great, just depends on the situation.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> okkk granddad lol keep your teeth in bud! :whistling:
> 
> chill.


Grandad. First time i've been called that. But you should be more responsible and not give out your number to strangers.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Bless him.. Thing is she will now look like a right pr**k for doing it out of the blue but no one knows what goes on behind closed doors. Their relationship may not of been great, just depends on the situation.


Very true. There's a lot people don't want revealed, behind closed doors.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

@Skye666

Did you not bang heads with megatron and that one who had the frog avatar?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Grandad. First time i've been called that. But you should be more responsible and not give out your number to strangers.


your right i apologize bro, im just having a laugh with you.

no hard feelings..i hope nobody knows my number is 911...oh wait..


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a yawnfest in here!

Can't this thread go back to rusty trombones and such?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> what's it like in the town on a weekend these days?


Union Street area is quieter these days. The Barbican is very lively and Mutley Plain area is now jammed with places to drink. The student population has increased and prompted the Mutley boom.

The other popular area is Royal William yard. Some nice restaurants there including a River Cottage place plus wine bars. Water taxi takes you back to the Barbican or Mount Batten. It's great there at weekends


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Very true. There's a lot people don't want revealed, behind closed doors.


Of course there is, ive just always been the type of person to call someone out if they are treating me like **** etc.

Relationships are hard sometimes aren't they


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> your right i apologize bro, im just having a laugh with you.
> 
> no hard feelings..i hope nobody knows my number is 911...oh wait..


I know you having a laugh. I'm not that old to not have a sense of humour anymore laddie


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Of course there is, ive just always been the type of person to call someone out if they are treating me like **** etc.
> 
> Relationships are hard sometimes aren't they


Yeah very.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Leigh L said:


> Union Street area is quieter these days. The Barbican is very lively and Mutley Plain area is now jammed with places to drink. The student population has increased and prompted the Mutley boom.
> 
> The other popular area is Royal William yard. Some nice restaurants there including a River Cottage place plus wine bars. Water taxi takes you back to the Barbican or Mount Batten. It's great there at weekends


Royal William yard was coming up when I left. Had some lovely apartments there.

Never was a fan of Mutley.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Lotte said:


> It's a yawnfest in here!
> 
> Can't this thread go back to* rusty trombones *and such?


What is one of those?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I know you having a laugh. I'm not that old to not have a sense of humour anymore laddie


i know mate, your seem pretty sound..youve commented on one or two of my posts before im sure..

no hard feelings bro. glad you knew i was joking..some people dont get that and get really offended lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Yeah very.


If it's worth it, then it's worth fighting for. That's the question most people need to ask themselves


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> i know mate, your seem pretty sound..youve commented on one or two of my posts before im sure..
> 
> no hard feelings bro. glad you knew i was joking..some people dont get that and get really offended lol


I've heard far worse and probably given worse myself.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> If it's worth it, then it's worth fighting for. That's the question most people need to ask themselves


That is the key isn't it. Future and worth.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> It's a yawnfest in here!
> 
> Can't this thread go back to rusty trombones and such?


circle jerk.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Royal William yard was coming up when I left. Had some lovely apartments there.
> 
> Never was a fan of Mutley.


Mutley is where I live, sadly. Handy for grocery shopping and pubs though.

Royal William Yard has a luxury hotel and spa being "created" in there.

One of my colleagues lived in an apartment there. It was stunning but so expensive.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Leigh L said:


> Mutley is where I live, sadly. Handy for grocery shopping and pubs though.
> 
> Royal William Yard has a luxury hotel and spa being "created" in there.
> 
> One of my colleagues lived in an apartment there. It was stunning but so expensive.


I mean't as in Mutley for a night out. The big tall style houses look great though.

I got to go into one of the apartments once or twice. Very nice and a great few.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I've heard far worse and probably given worse myself.


lol id hope so..

i get alot worse on a weekly/monthly basis as **** talking is a big part of boxing :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> lol id hope so..
> 
> i get alot worse on a weekly/monthly basis as **** talking is a big part of boxing :lol:


You an Amateur/Pro?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> You an Amateur/Pro?


amateur right now, but im HOPING early next year things will change..

but i guess il have to wait and see what happens..so if you ever see an ugly bastard of a scottish boxer on your tv and you cant understand a word hes saying.

thats me :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Did you not bang heads with megatron and that one who had the frog avatar?


Don't know who the frog one is....megaton just a miserable soul...we pass them in life lol


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

you do realise you do not have to be DIRECT??? and do not be like one of those pricks acting hard on the outside and tiny pussies on the inside,so common round here

and not on last place,but just can't hold it anymore-do you reckon you are good in bed?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> circle jerk.


How often do u check ur box


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> amateur right now, but im HOPING early next year things will change..
> 
> but i guess il have to wait and see what happens..so if you ever see an ugly bastard of a scottish boxer on your tv and you cant understand a word hes saying.
> 
> thats me :thumb:


ha ha good man. Loads of respect you. boxing is a very tough game. I've trained boxing before, but didn't have any fights. I didn't like getting hit in the face too much 

What's your record like?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> you do realise you do not have to be DIRECT??? and do not be like one of those pricks acting hard on the outside and tiny pussies on the inside,so common round here
> 
> and not on last place,but just can't hold it anymore-do you reckon you are good in bed?


i dont reckon it, but you wanna find out?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> How often do u check ur box


nothing from you in it????


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't know who the frog one is....megaton just a miserable soul...we pass them in life lol


Oh yeah, I remember now. His name is saxondale.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> So she has you wrapped around her little finger?


Had, to an extent, for a brief period of time

She loved it


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> ha ha good man. Loads of respect you. boxing is a very tough game. I've trained boxing before, but didn't have any fights. I didn't like getting hit in the face too much
> 
> What's your record like?


8-0 mate, you should get back into it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> 8-0 mate, you should get back into it! :thumbup1:


Good record. great start.

No chance mate. My default setting is lifting. I go off, try other things and always go back to the weight. Plus my nose is a bleeder. I've tried all sorts, creams, cortorised, nothing works.

I hit the bag for cardio and i'm the hardest man on the planet at that, but it's when I have to guard and dodge oncoming punches, it gets tricky for me.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Good record. great start.
> 
> No chance mate. My default setting is lifting. I go off, try other things and always go back to the weight. Plus my nose is a bleeder. I've tried all sorts, creams, cortorised, nothing works.
> 
> I hit the bag for cardio and i'm the hardest man on the planet at that, but it's when I have to guard and dodge oncoming punches, it gets tricky for me.


thank you.

.

and i get what your saying, gym will always be something i love! and always will regardless.

im sure you can get some sort of surgery for noses that bleed alot..my father had that problem and went to the docs and they sorted it, cant remember what they did tho.

and yeah movement is hard to get used to at first..but it all comes with time and technique and the correct timing..and countering etc etc


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> amateur right now, but im HOPING early next year things will change..
> 
> but i guess il have to wait and see what happens..so if you ever see an ugly bastard of a scottish boxer on your tv and you cant understand a word hes saying.
> 
> thats me :thumb:


what weight do you fight at mate ?

cheers shaun


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

the wee man said:


> what weight do you fight at mate ?
> 
> cheers shaun


heavyweight mate when sitting at 94kg, my most comfortable weight.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> heavyweight mate when sitting at 94kg, my most comfortable weight.


a young lad from my village turned pro recently,he's doing well won his first few fights

Connor Law

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFAQFjAKahUKEwj3o87MrZXGAhWLvRQKHWxRADw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thecourier.co.uk%2Fsport%2Fother-sports%2Fboxer-connor-law-going-places-after-debut-win-1.686847&ei=va-AVbfRF4v7UuyigeAD&usg=AFQjCNEvEprq7qxhyfmB6E2b1pdNHS-qTw

i wish you all the best in turning pro mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

the wee man said:


> a young lad from my village turned pro recently,he's doing well won his first few fights
> 
> Connor Law
> 
> ...


thank you, and il give that link a look!

cheers mate!


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> thank you, and il give that link a look!
> 
> cheers mate!


the young lads a gentleman...

also it makes me happy to see Scottish folk getting paid to hit cvnts,and doing it well :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

the wee man said:


> the young lads a gentleman...
> 
> also it makes me happy to see Scottish folk getting paid to hit cvnts,and doing it well :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


haha aye! cant beat it, scottish guys at there best lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Did my first ever deadlift today and did 30kg for 3 sets of 10.. Not heavy at all but I can squat quite abit so I'm not too upset :tongue:


Pics of squat booty plz

Xoxo


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Luckily I just roll with it and don't get uncomfortable, I train with my boyfriend so it's all good anyway! Some of them are old enough to be my dad, and as I'm the only girl if I need a hand with anything they always help
> 
> Haha doesn't everyone have a sneaky look.. Aslong as you're not drooling from the mouth and standing there with a hard on then it's alright!
> 
> Let's hope so eh!


There s a girl at my gym that makes me stare and drool

She has literally the perfect ass and wears them super tight leggin things id marry her purely for that azz


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Youv got to teach them there place early or they start to become wild and uncontrollable lol


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm good to my misses, it's just that she's a genetically bossy cvnt!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Had, to an extent, for a brief period of time
> 
> She loved it


More fool you for allowing it mate. I bet you she has no respect for you. I know i wouldn't. If my fella jumped when i said jump id lose all manner of respect for him. If i wanted a lap dog id buy a Pug.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> thank you.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I think i'm just a wimp lol


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I think i'm just a wimp lol


Yea right mate whatever lol your not a wimp

Just because there's girls on this post you dont have to act innocent! Your no wimp.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> nothing from you in it????


COZ ITS TO THE BRIM!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> COZ ITS TO THE BRIM!!!


will clear


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Oh yeah, I remember now. His name is saxondale.


Oh it wasn't a frog....it was a skinny bloke...he's still here..I don't like him


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Can't fault my misses, cooks me a load of food up, willing to inject me, fine with AAS use. Won't go into the rest lol


Sounds like a keeper. I have one that is a def keeper. Helps me so much its insane.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

mrwright said:


> There s a girl at my gym that makes me stare and drool
> 
> She has literally the perfect ass and wears them super tight leggin things id marry her purely for that azz


Haha you cant marry someone just because of their ass, some girls have a hot body but a **** and boring personality! Cant be dealing with thattt


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Haha you cant marry someone just because of their ass, some girls have a hot body but a **** and boring personality! Cant be dealing with thattt


said the bird/bloke with a huge ar5e?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> said the bird/bloke with a huge ar5e?


Forgot you've seen my ass! Please refer to my spoon selfie, I am infact a girl!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> said the bird/bloke with a huge ar5e?


he sent me a picture of his penis.

can confirm its a male.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Forgot you've seen my ass! Please refer to my spoon selfie, I am infact a girl!


please refer me to above mentioned pic


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> he sent me a picture of his penis.
> 
> can confirm its a male.


Dont you start.. or else


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Couldn't be bothered to wait until I got home as won't be back for a while so asked them for a spoon haha :thumbup1:
> View attachment 173418


 @Heavyassweights


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> @Heavyassweights


 @Skye666 where is you spoon pic?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> @Heavyassweights


ok your a bird

continue


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

mine does with the important things, just the small stuff she disobeys, sure its just to **** me off tho!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Dont you start.. or else


what was that...?  :tt2: :lol:

i am too ****ing immature for my age...smh.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> ok your a bird
> 
> continue


Continue with what? We never got started :tongue:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> ok your a bird
> 
> continue


dont listen to him, its actually the spoon thats the girl.

and im not talking about the shiny silver thing in the picture.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Haha you cant marry someone just because of their ass, some girls have a hot body but a **** and boring personality! Cant be dealing with thattt


Course i can aslong as shes always facing away from me lol

Also where is said picture of your ass?!?! Lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Course i can aslong as shes always facing away from me lol
> 
> Also where is said picture of your ass?!?! Lol


Said picture is in a secret folder on my phone and for my boyfriends eyes only!?

But if you're willing then I would like a pic of your ass please? :innocent:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> Yea right mate whatever lol your not a wimp
> 
> Just because there's girls on this post you dont have to act innocent! Your no wimp.


Not everyone enjoys getting hit the face


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Said picture is in a secret folder on my phone and for my boyfriends eyes only!?
> 
> But if you're willing then I would like a pic of your ass please? :innocent:


 @mrwright dont fall for her trap's for getting ass pics..she sells them on to russian and chinese mafias.

its some serious mi5 ****.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Not everyone enjoys getting hit the face


haha! thats if they can hit you in the face 

head and body movement buddy..its what i told you


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> haha! thats if they can hit you in the face
> 
> head and body movement buddy..its what i told you


Like I say, i'm the best on the planet in front of the punch bag. nothing can hit me lol


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Like I say, i'm the best on the planet in front of the punch bag. nothing can hit me lol


lmao now theres a story to tell your grandchildren about!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> lmao now theres a story to tell your grandchildren about!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Said picture is in a secret folder on my phone and for my boyfriends eyes only!?
> 
> But if you're willing then I would like a pic of your ass please? :innocent:


Hows heavyassweight seen ur ass then? Or is he your boyfriend!??!

But ill whip my ass out if you do lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Hows heavyassweight seen ur ass then? Or is he your boyfriend!??!
> 
> But ill whip my ass out if you do lol


He hasn't he assumed I was a bloke until I shown him the spoon selfie.. and no not my boyfriend, although my boyfriend is on this site

No, you have to do yours first lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> He hasn't he assumed I was a bloke until I shown him the spoon selfie.. and no not my boyfriend, although my boyfriend is on this site
> 
> No, you have to do yours first lol


Whose ya boyfriend? Is he bigger than me? Lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Whose ya boyfriend? Is he bigger than me? Lol


With your silly upside down pic I cant work out how big you actually are.. but probably yes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 where is you spoon pic?


I wont be doing tht


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I wont be doing tht


fork pic?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> He hasn't he assumed I was a bloke until I shown him the spoon selfie.. and no not my boyfriend, although my boyfriend is on this site
> 
> No, you have to do yours first lol


Doesn't take a genius to work out who lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Doesn't take a genius to work out who lol


Go on then clever clogs, who is my boyfriend?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> He hasn't he assumed I was a bloke until I shown him the spoon selfie.. and no not my boyfriend, although my boyfriend is on this site
> 
> No, you have to do yours first lol


whose your fella? is it @HDU


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> whose your fella? is it @HDU


Lol no dont think I've ever spoke to him


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Lol no dont think I've ever spoke to him


racist


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Go on then clever clogs, who is my boyfriend?


Jason Genova, aware.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Jason Genova, aware.


HAHA no way!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> racist


 :innocent:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> HAHA no way!


Sickening


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Sickening


genova? 

hey hun..it me jason the ironscumbag


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Boom.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Boom.




cant talk doing crab pose


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

chit has just got VERY serious now, you are messing with the WRONG youtube celeb. @BrahmaBull @stephaniex



inb4 jason asks stephaniex to go live with him in delray.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> chit has just got VERY serious now, you are messing with the WRONG youtube celeb. @BrahmaBull @stephaniex
> 
> View attachment 173498
> 
> ...


wtf haha:stuart:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> wtf haha:stuart:


yeah jg has spoken, I am famous bank.



also why is your head upside down?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> yeah jg has spoken, I am famous bank.
> 
> View attachment 173499
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!! seriously, good for him that he is famous, he can crack on..


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> HAHAHA!! seriously, good for him that he is famous! Crack on




im done..im to tired for this sh!t..theres only so much my brain can take.

and you have fried most of it today already :tt2:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pinky said:


> More fool you for allowing it mate. I bet you she has no respect for you. I know i wouldn't. If my fella jumped when i said jump id lose all manner of respect for him. If i wanted a lap dog id buy a Pug.


She's not the woman I'm gonna marry, I knew this from day one seeing as she had a fella for six years when we got together

My outlook on relationships is based around a balance of benefits outweighing the negatives, I'm getting frequent good sex out of it and to this date the positives have outweighed the negatives

I'm 24, balls to respect. He who laughs last laughs loudest


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Very tame in here today.............


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I clearly can. I was 15st 11lbs im now 13st 3lbs. If that's not losing weight, tell me what is? But its easy coming from someone who's that juiced upto their 2 eye balls they barely know what day it is.


I think people that use steroids forget what a normal rate to loose weight is lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

armor king said:


> I think people that use steroids forget what a normal rate to loose weight is lol


I cut quickly naturally too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I dropped 21lbs in 8 weeks


----------

